# A Tale of Two Dragons



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 17, 2005)

A small hamlet can be seen over this last hill in your long journey.  You cannot tell why, but your soul cries out that this is the place, the home of the summoner, the powerful being who called you from across the continent.  An old wooden sign has the word “Thamanton” burned in black, telling you the name of this tiny town.  Curious as to what great power would choose to live in such poverty, you venture forward on the last leg of your journey, and on the first leg of a new one.

The village is unremarkable, a few houses scattered about, fairly close together, with a little market in the middle of it all.  The most prominent building, though hardly magnificent by any standards, is a large tavern.  “Old Sal’s” is carved into a sign above the door.  Peering in, you can tell that many of the locals spend a fair amount of time in here.  The position of the sun indicates that it is late afternoon, and you step in the tavern, eager to learn more of this seemingly innocuous place.

The regulars turn to look at you, surprised that a visitor has come to their little hamlet.  You look just as surprised, if not more so, as more and more foreign visitors enter right after you.  All told the congregation is quite the conglomerate of races, colors, complexions, and nations.

A handsome, golden-eyed elf with copper colored hair, a stout but mighty dwarf, dressed in black full plate armor, leaning on a dwarven waraxe, a tiny girl, no, a Halfling woman obscured by darkness whose own shadow seems to have a life of its own, a strange looking creature, elven in form but covered in scales and frost, emanating an aura of intense magical power, another scaled elven being, this one red, his massive arms swinging a humongous sword about with ease, a man whose skin seems to glow and glitter in the afternoon sun, and a tall, strong man with flowing blond hair who just dismounted from a mighty magical beast blessed with strength, nobility, and flight, a griffon.

From behind the counter in the tavern, an old woman glances up from wiping the bar at the newcomers.  She smiles a toothy grin, her pearly whites literally sparkling up at the odd group.
*
“Hello, friends, and welcome to Old Sal’s.”*

OOC Thread
IC Thread
Old OOC Thread


----------



## Harvey (Apr 17, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Those with a view outside the tavern marvel as a red-plumed griffon alights in front of the tavern. Murmers abound as what appears to be a knight of some sort dismounts, gently stroking the head of the majestic griffon. He reaches into a bag strapped to the griffon's saddle, and after a moment of fishing around in the bag by hand, he pulls out a feed bag. As he straps the feed bag onto the griffon's beaked head, those who are eavesdropping on him might hear him soothe his mount. "Feed well, my friend, and thanks for the smooth ride. But keep your eyes alert."

A tall, strong man with flowing blond hair enters the tavern, garbed in full Aglarondan regalia. With an heir of magesty, he acknowledges the people of the tavern, and takes in the others about him. 

*For Rae:*
[SBLOCK]By reflex whenever he enters new surroundings, Penthar's inner eye sweeps through the crowd of the tavern, detecting those of an evil nature.[/SBLOCK]

As he eyes the room, it is then that ne notices Faelar. "Faelar, old friend! So I see you too have arrived safely! And ahead of me, it seems! Sorry we had to part ways in Aglarond, but my layover in Thesk was needed, and I am sure that you have found a more comfortable travelling method than the back of old Regalclaw."  As he says this, he gestures to the griffon feeding by the door of the tavern.

Eager to catch up with Faelar, he gestures to the woman behind the bar. "And greetings to you, madame! Might I get a pint of ale? My trip was a long one, and my throat a bit dry."


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 17, 2005)

"Well!  Aren't you just a fine you lad?"  Old Sal grins slyly and gives Penthar a subtle wink.  "Sit yeself down, m'boy, have a drink, you've traveled a long way.  All the way from Aglarond, eh?"  She grins as she grabs a mug off the shelf and fills it up.  "This ain't on the 'ouse just becuz ye're pretty, young man."  She winks again.

OOC to Harvey:[sblock]Your inner eye detects nothing from these simple common folk.[/sblock]


----------



## Harvey (Apr 17, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

A slight blush spreads across Penthar's face. "Thank you, madame, for the kind words" he says with a bow. "And I would never dream what to presume I am assured is excellent ale is freely given." He reaches into his belt pouch as withdraws 3 silver pieces, placing them on the bar before him and pushing them over to her. "Please, my good lady, if you would be so kind as to start a tab for me and my friend here."  

He turns to Faelar: "what say you, my elven friend. Would you like something to drink? And what is the story with these others? Do you think they too might have heard the call?"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 17, 2005)

Old Sal takes the three coins and goes to put it in a metal bucket placed behind the bar, but before she gets there, one of the regular patrons calls out to her, "Oi!  Ol' Sal, do that thing ye do!"  He tosses her a copper.

Grabbing the flying coin with one hand, she gives a sarcastic scowl to the man.  Then she places all four pieces in her mouth.  The men begin to cheer and the barmaid smiles and looks away, shaking her head.  Old Sal spits one coin softly in an arc and then quickly spits two more to the left and right.  One bounces of off the wall and the other collides with Penthar's own mug.  Both ricochet directly into the path of the first coin and all three land neatly in the bucket.

The man who gave her the copper says, "Hey!  That's only three, where's the other one?"  Old Sal looks a bit confused and sticks her finger in her mouth, fishing about.  Then, suddenly, she launches the copper out at the man's head.  It knocks him off of his chair and then flies neatly back into grinning Sal's hand.  The entire bar erupts in laughter and purses open as just about every one in the bar places a few coins on the table for their favorite entertainer.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 18, 2005)

A man dressed like a farmer walks into the tavern in the midst of the coin trick. He
smiles faintly, yet says nothing as he walks up to the bar. The observant among the
patrons notice the holy symbol of Kelemvor hanging from his neck.

His eyes widen slightly as they come to rest on what can only be an Aglarondan 
knight. He turns to the woman behind the bar and says, "I'll take a
pint of your local ale, maam."


----------



## Krug (Apr 18, 2005)

Brak muttered. He missed home already. Maybe he was getting old, but the life of a Defender had agreed with him. Brew wasn't hard to find, and you needn't have to put up with some of the other races, particularly halflings (always thieving) and elves (always dour). 

"What do you have of dwarven vintage?" Brak asked. He didna like any of the human stuff. He wanted good, honest, strong alcohol. He wasn't too amused by the coin trick.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 19, 2005)

Old Sal looks to the old farmer.  "Ah, g'day, fine sir.  A mug o' ale, just for you, comin' righ' up, sah.  Sit yeself down, sit down.  Working hard on the... _farm?_"  She grins knowingly at that last word, her old but shining eyes scanning him, taking him in, and making him feel as though she were looking right through him, right into his soul.  Despite this awkward feeling, he didn't feel exposed or violated in any way.  Quite the contrary, he felt... bathed, almost, like in a warm sun or a cool breeze or some other pleasant feeling that didn't have a physical comparison.

To the dwarf Sal frowns with a twinkle in her eyes.  "Oh ho ho, grumpy ol' dwarfie wants some strong stuff, eh?  Alrigh', can ye handle this?"  She reaches underneath her bar, rummages around a bit, then pulls out a steel cylinder.  Taking a dagger-like tool, she punches a hole through the top and pours the contents into a mug.  The head overflows on to the bar and there seems to be smoke coming up from it.  "There!  I've been savin' that 'un fer a special occasion, like yerself, dwarfie.  Drink it up fast, it's burnin' through my mug!"  She bellows out in laughter.  The regulars chuckle a little but have incredulous expressions on their faces.  The liquid really _is_ eating away at the mug.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 19, 2005)

"No maam, I'm a traveler and devotee of Kelemvor. I just find farmer's garb to be relaxing," replies Zithran.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 19, 2005)

She smiles and says, "I know."


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 19, 2005)

Zithran raises an eyebrow at this piece of information as he takes a swallow of beer.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 19, 2005)

"Penthar!" Faelar shouts at the sight of his friend, and greets him with an embrace.  "Regalclaw bore you swiftly!"

"Aye, I suspect we were not the only ones called by the wyrm. Such an unusual collection of characters all newly arriving in one place at the same time is probably sign of some sort. Not the sort written in the stars by the Sildeyune, but a sign nonetheless."   

"You know,"  Faelar continues, "some wyrms are known to travel as humans. I suspect such a wyrm might miss her breath weapon, and might engage in similar activities out of habit. Strange coin-spitting games, for example. Just a thought, anyway,"  he says, grinning and nodding his head in Old Sal's direction.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 19, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar gives some applause to Old Sal's coin trick, then starts replaying the trick in his head, trying to gauge the odds of someone pulling something like that off.

In response to Faelar's supposition: "An interesting notion, my friend..."  Penthar replies, giving a sideways glance to Old Sal with a smirk. "Though if our host is, in fact, our benefactor, I am sure she will reveal herself in due time."


"Now, what do you make of the others visiting this establishment? I'll lay odds that the Kelemvorian that has just arrived has also heard the call."  Penthar scans the tavern for possible others... "and possibly the dwarf as well."  Penthar's eyes widen as Old Sal pours whatever concoction she has been saving into Brak's mug. With a shutter, he thinks _"Some dwarves will drink anything"_.

Penthar raises a hand to Zithran. "Aye! Kelemvorian Traveler! Come, join my friend and I for a pint of ale!"


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 19, 2005)

ZIthran acknowledges the Aglarondan's invitation with a nod, and grabs a seat at the table. After another swallow of his beer, he introduces himself, "I am Zithran, as you noted, a follower of Kelemvor. Have you also heard the calling?"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 19, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> "You know,"  Faelar continues, "some wyrms are known to travel as humans. I suspect such a wyrm might miss her breath weapon, and might engage in similar activities out of habit. Strange coin-spitting games, for example. Just a thought, anyway,"  he says, grinning and nodding his head in Old Sal's direction.



Though she is all the way at the end of the bar, Old Sal smiles randomly, as though she had just heard something she thought amusing. But she couldn't have heard Faelar from that far away over the clamor of the tavern... could she?


----------



## Krug (Apr 19, 2005)

Brak looks at the drink, thinks about drinking it, but just leaves it be. He says coldly to Old Sal. "Don't test my patience," the dwarf says, though he isn't really mad. He's glad his temper is still fairly even these days. In the old days, Old Sal might find her head on the floor by now.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 19, 2005)

"My my! Mr. Grumpy isn't having a good day, eh?  Fine, if ye don't want my drink, so be it.  I'd been savin' it, ye know, it don't last long out of its container, dwarfie.  Here."  Old Sal reaches for the steaming, melting mug, puts it to her lips and pours the entire concoction down her throat.  Finished, she takes a glance at the mug.  "Ruined!  I say, dwarfie, have some consideration fer others!"  She laughs heartily.

OOC to Krug: Old Sal is a woman.  Not sure if that's a typo or not.


----------



## Krug (Apr 20, 2005)

_Oops. Changed_
"All right gimme another mug of the same! And I'll see how good is your brew!" says Brak. He will down whatever subsequent brew Old Sal gives him.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 20, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

"Yes, I and my friend both heard the call. My name is Penthar Danadin, humble servant her majesty the Simbul of Aglarond. My friend here is Faelar, a master of the Yuirwood of Aglarond and an expert in the varied ways of his people." He gestures to Faelar. "Though the call looks to have only brought us to this out-of-the-way tavern. But I fear that looks can be deceiving"  he says, with a nod to Old Sal. Penthar takes another swig of his ale. "I wonder how long we'll have to wait for our benefactor to show herself... or himself."


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 20, 2005)

Zithran nods a greeting at Faelar. "So you think Old Sal may be the one who called us?"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 20, 2005)

"Aye!  Now that's the dwarven spirit I know!  Take ye a drink o' this, dwarfie!  Straight from the mountains, I tell ye."  She grabs another mug, fills it full of an intensely dark beer, and places it in front of Brak.


----------



## Krug (Apr 20, 2005)

*BRAK* downs the mug, staring at Old Sal all the time.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 20, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Zithran nods a greeting at Faelar. "So you think Old Sal may be the one who called us?"




Faelar shrugs. "Who knows? In any case, I think she would make a fine dragon."

"Brave fellow, that dwarf,"  he says, watching Brak down the ale.  "Master dwarf, come join us, won't you?"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 20, 2005)

The beer bites Brak's throat as it travels down into his stomach.  Surprisingly, it's one of the best mugs of liquor the dwarf has ever tasted, rivaling even the brewers back at his home.

OOC: My bad, Krug!  Eye for an eye.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 20, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

After Penthar watches the dwarf drink down the concoction that Old Sal served him, he chimes in "A hearty drinker like that must have seen his share of fighting. He's probably heard the call as well."  Penthar follows Faelar's call. "Yes, dwarf! Join us for some drink!"


----------



## Krug (Apr 20, 2005)

"Good brew!More!" says Brak. He joins Penthar and Faelar. "So what brings you here to this... hovel?"


----------



## Harvey (Apr 21, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

"As I was just explaining to Zithran here..."  he gestures to the aasimar seated at the table "I am Penthar Danadin, humble servant her majesty the Simbul of Aglarond. My friend Faelar and I have heard a calling, directing us to this... how did you put it? Hovel? To this hovel here. Her majesty, the Simbul, also knew of this calling and bade me follow it. It seems that Zithran also heard this call. How about you?"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 21, 2005)

"See there, dwarfie?  'Tain't so bad, now is it?  Want some more you say?  Aye, comin' right up!"  Old Sal pours another two mugs full of the brew and slides them skillfully across the bar to a barmaid, who delivers them both to Brak's new location.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2005)

At Penthar's mention of the Simbul a wry smile crosses Faelar's face.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 21, 2005)

Zithran turns to hear the dwarf's response. He wonders how many have heard the call.


----------



## Krug (Apr 21, 2005)

The dwarf takes another swig. "Yes, I did hear this call, which is why I am here too. Homebound as a dwarf I thought I would be the rest of my days, a guardian of my clan, but 'tis was not to be! Those closest to me wondered if I had gone mad or eating too much stonegum, but here I am, answering this ... REQUEST to be here!"


----------



## Harvey (Apr 21, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar begins to mull things over alound. "Hmmm. to be able to send a call to all of us, across the far corners of Faerun... I wonder how powerful this dragon is?"  He continues to drink his ale as he sits pensive for a moment or two.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 24, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

As Penthar gestures to Old Sal to order another ale, he turns to Zithran. "So, Zithran, you're a traveler. Any interesting stories? I' m sure you've seen your fair share in Faerun..."


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 24, 2005)

Zithran starts to speak, Well, I'm not much of a story teller, but let me tell you about a priest of Cyric named Drav. I first ran into him in the city of Asbravn, which is in the Sunset Vale. I had been drawn there by stories of untimely deaths, something I felt Kelemvor would not approve of. After some time, I figured out that the source of the deaths was a magical poison that resisted divination attempts. It had been put into one of the city wells. I watched the well many nights along with some of the Red Cloaks, the city's militia, until one night we saw someone pour something into the well. It was Drav. We surrounded him, and took him into custody, but the next day he was broken out of jail by some Zhents. Many militia souls were taken by Kelemvor that day. Drav has tried to kill me twice since that time in Asbravn, but has been unsuccessful, as you can see."


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2005)

Faelar listens to Zithran's tale, and wonders if it is related to their summons. Could this thing with the dragons be tied to the Zhentarim? It could be, or to another of Faerun's dark power groups. 

He looks over to Penthar to gauge his reaction. At first, Faelar thought this was somehow tied to the Simbul, as it was she who sent Penthar and him on this mission. But now he sees that others have been drawn from all over Faerun.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

As the tale is spun the door clatters open and a chill breeze is carried past a large stranger, wearing a gallant white cape which twists and falls to the floor around him.  The creature, as he is less man than many in these parts, ducks his head as he enters, his large frame shifting with the rustle of scales.  As he enters the light, icy-white scales glitter and bounce the light back in odd patterns around the room, although it fades away momentarily.  Violet eyes look at you from behind a scaled face that bears the distinct resemblance to an elf's, sharp features and tall ears, although a sharp grin easily separates this creature from his kin.

As he walks in the door swings shut behind him, and he clicks across the floor, all eyes drawn to him.  Approaching the bar he tests a stool and then sits, it creaking slightly under his weight, a smooth voice as sharp as any bards and with the power of a dragon spills out from behind a set of sharp teeth, "a mulled wine, something with some spice to it."


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 26, 2005)

Zithran wonders if this new arrival is the one who called the group together.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 26, 2005)

Old Sal smiles quietly, knowingly at the newcomer.  She speaks softly to him, as though they are old, good friends.  "A mulled wine, friend?  Aye, comin' right up."  As she turns to get the drink, she flashes a toothy grin at the icy creature.  Her own grin, though on a smaller scale, bears a striking resemblance to the creature in the white cape.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 26, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar listens to Zithran's story with great interest. It is obvious that he loves to hear a good story. After the story, Penthar mutters "Looks like we were called from all over Faerun. But for what purpose?"

Penthar takes note of the new stranger that enters. "Take a gander, all. Looks like we might have another joining our party soon enough, whether he be host or guest, who can say. We must all be sticking out like sore thumbs in this tavern here."

He calls out to the new arrival. "Sir! Good sir! Might we ask you to join us?"


----------



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

After waiting for a few minutes, which to him seem like 2 days, Penthar mutters to the group "guess he didn't hear me..."  He calls out again to the scaled man (or creature) at the bar. "I said, Good sir! Might we ask you to join us?"

OOC: Bump


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 28, 2005)

It was already late evening when everybody arrived (at the same time... coincidence?) and now that it has been a few hours, many of the commoners have returned to their homes, getting some sleep before the early morning drudgeries.  Only a few tavern-goers are left, and one of them is drunk as a dwarf.  Old Sal's barkeep duties have lessened considerably.  Quietly, she gestures to her barmaid to come to her.  The old woman whispers in the younger one's ear, both nod, and the barmaid stays behind the bar while Old Sal retreats into the back.

A split second later, you hear: _<Come to me.  It is I who called you.  Come.>_  Though you don't quite understand how, you know that the voice is calling from somewhere outside, behind the tavern.


----------



## Krug (Apr 28, 2005)

Brak holds his waraxe tightly and looks around the table. "Did you hear that?" He starts to exit the tavern, eager to find the source of the voice that has led him away from his Dwarven home.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 29, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

"Aye, I heard it too" Penthar remarks as he stands and begins to follow the dwarf. "What of you, Faelar, and Zithran?"


----------



## Krug (Apr 29, 2005)

"Good. So I wasn't THAT drunk. Har!" Brak says, not caring if anybody cared for his dwarvish humour.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 29, 2005)

Zithran states "I heard it. Let's go meet the one who got us together."


----------



## silentspace (Apr 29, 2005)

"Perhaps someone is too large to fit inside the tavern,"  Penthar muses as he gets up. "Yes, let's go outside."


----------



## WampusCat43 (Apr 30, 2005)

As you exit the tavern, you notice a tall, scrawny young man make an ungainly dismount from an obviously knackered chestnut riding horse.  He starts as the group pours out the door, and it's then that you notice the small owl riding on his left shoulder.  The bird crawls around behind the lad's head, and peers at the rest of crowd from that side.

"Am I late?  Did I miss it?  It's long way from the Heartlands,"  he said as he brushed trail dust from his odd-looking dark red leathers.  "I hope I've come to the right place."   He eyes the other adventurers suspiciously.


----------



## Kaitlin (Apr 30, 2005)

From the shadows outside the tavern, a girl seems to simply... materialize.  She is dressed in dark, exotic clothing.  It flows about her form in a ghostly manner, seeming to obscure body and break her silhouette.  As she walks toward the group of adventurers, her strides are long and graceful.  When she reaches them, she says nothing, doesn't even nod her head to acknowledge their presence.  She just gives each man a long glance as she stands quietly, silent as death.


----------



## Harvey (May 1, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar takes note of the newcomers. He is startled a bit by the way the strange new woman materialized from the shadows. He eyes her a bit suspiciously as she approaches the group.

For Rae:
[SBLOCK]
Penthar will use his ability to _detect evil_ on the shadowmaster.
[/SBLOCK]

He seems a bit more cordial to the scrawny young man with the owl. "Greetings"  he calls out. "If you have heard the call, then you did indeed come to the right place. I believe our host is about to reveal himself... er, or herself... or itself" he finishes with a grin.


----------



## Lefferts (May 1, 2005)

Zithran looks over the newcomers. He dismisses them as the one who called him. The young man seems to have been called himself and the female does not have the correct _feel_ about her.


----------



## Krug (May 2, 2005)

"Well is this everyone? When is the rest of the circus arriving?" asks Brak, scoffing.


----------



## Ferrix (May 2, 2005)

Giving a toothy grin to the others, Hareka walks out to the back, his cape flowing around him, each footstep leaving a web of frost upon the ground.  His eyes rake the two newcomers up and down for a moment, before he turns his gaze to where he suspects it may be best to find the voice calling to him in his head.


----------



## WampusCat43 (May 3, 2005)

Unable to contain his curiosity any longer, Nick quickly lashed his horse to a railing.  He then moved slowly and deliberately over towards the odd woman.  He eyed her critically for a moment, then burst into a friendly grin and extended his hand.  "You _must _ teach me that trick!  It was _most _ impressive."


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 3, 2005)

The voice summons you further away from the small hamlet, into the thick woods.  In the tavern, the residents of the village traded stories of ghosts and other wicked, superstitious creatures who made their homes in this forest near the town.  Though they seemed a bit exaggerated for the bar, the folk were genuinely scared and probably avoid the "haunted" forest at all costs.

*Penthar:* The girl has no evil about her.


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

"Do you all feel it as well? The voice... it seems to be leading us away from the hamlet. I say we ride!"

Penthar goes over to his griffon mount, unstrapping the customized feed bag and stowing it away. "Come, Regalclaw, it is time for us to depart this small hamlet." He mounts the back of the griffon, positioning himself securely in the saddle. He looks down at the rest of the unusual assemblage of adventurers. "What say you all? Shall we follow this mysterious call? Or does anyone else have business in this small town left to do? I, for one, am anxious to find our host."


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

Hareka clicks a clawed thumb and pointer finger together, and then begins strolling towards the woods, his stride strong and purposeful.  He glances back towards the others, a cold exhalation of breath is followed by his sibilant voice, "I presume you are called as well, there is no need to wait."


----------



## Lefferts (May 3, 2005)

"Into the woods we go," states Zithran as he starts to walk towards the woods. He cautiously follows the dragon-blood, as he does not completely trust him yet.


----------



## Kaitlin (May 3, 2005)

*Raena Celeste Everglade, Halfling Shadowdancer*



			
				WampusCat43 said:
			
		

> "You must  teach me that trick! It was most  impressive."



The girl turns to stare at the tall human.  After an uncomfortable silence, she says, "My dance is an art.  It cannot be taught.  Only those with a natural affinity for the shadows and a passion for the beauty of darkness can learn it, and even then only with years of practice.  It is no 'trick', _sir_.  Would you ask a great painter to teach you to craft masterpiece portraits like he does?  Would you call that a... 'trick'?"  Despite her scathing words, she seems to have absolutely no expression on her face.  Without waiting for a response, she says to everyone, "I hear it.  Let's go."  With that, she glides off in the direction of the forest.


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar urges his mount forward, and the red-plumed griffon rises in the air. Penthar calls down to the group "I will scout ahead a bit... to make sure the way is safe."  Penthar and Regalclaw fly forward a bit, making sure to keep eye contact with the others.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 3, 2005)

Penthar: The forest is dense and tall, very gloomy looking in this late evening hour.  Your eyes can't seem to penetrate the thick branches of the canopy from over head.  A little trail can be seen entering the side of the forest, but it is quickly lost in the shadows and blocked by the trunks of massive trees.  From your vantage point, you can see that the forest is relatively small, as far as forests go, only about a mile in each direction.


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar and Regalclaw circle for a bit above the forest, then swoop down to rejoin the party. "I got a good look of our destination. We're coming up on a pretty dense and pretty gloomy-looking forest.... but a small one... roughly one mile in width. There's a trail entering it, but the majority of the forest is too thick for me to get a good look at. I'm afraid it looks like I'm grounded once we enter the forest. Unless... I'm sorry, but I am unfamiliar with all of your abilities... does anyone have any means to get a better reconnaissance report through other means?"


----------



## Kaitlin (May 4, 2005)

*Raena Celeste Everglade, Halfling Shadowdancer*

The girl looks up at tall Penthar mounted on his tall griffon.  She closes her eyes for a moment and does a little spinning movement, tossing her hands outward toward the forest.  An almost invisible shadow leaps from her hands towards the woods.  She continues walking in that direction and soon the shadow-thing can be seen flying back to her.  She bounces back as it hits her and then turns to the group.

OOC: Sending my shadow companion to scout.  Maybe it can get a better look through the trees than Penthar could.


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2005)

Faelar follows Hareka, searching for tracks.

OOC: Search +23, Survival +15


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 5, 2005)

Raena: Peter returns to you after a short while and whispers in your ear: "Thick... dark... many creatures... in the shadows...  They are quiet... still... a presence... power... awe..."  The shade goes to blend in with your own shadow.

Faelar: You can see quite easily that a humanoid wearing shoes traveled from the village towards the forest.


----------



## WampusCat43 (May 6, 2005)

Sighing to himself, Nick thought "Wonderful, I've made another great first impression."   He quickly retrieved his backpack from his horse.  The animal was obviously spooked by the griffon, so he took the time to calm it a bit before hurrying after the others.   "Ah, well, she'll get over it."


----------



## silentspace (May 6, 2005)

Curious as to why they have been summoned, and eager to finally meet their summoner at long last, Faelar encourages the stragglers to keep up.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 6, 2005)

It is now fully dark, and the group finally reaches the woods.  The trees are close together and it is difficult to see anything through the thick foliage.  A lone trail leads into the woods.  Of course, the trees are not so close together that it is impossibly to walk through, but the going would be slow at best.  And to the keen-eyed in the group, the trail has been recently traveled upon.  The party moves along the trail deeper into the forest.  They soon reach a small creek with some wet stones that rise slightly above the water, forming a series of stepping stones.  The creek is about 10 feet across.  An odd smell comes from the flowing water, like the smell of a fetid mold or infection.

OOC: Sometimes, when someone makes a spot check or something like that, I'll just announce it to the whole group, assuming that character would mention it.  I'll do this to avoid too many "DM-You see this" and "Player-My character sees this, guys" posts.  It doesn't work so well in PbP, I don't think.  Of course, if it's ambiguous/controversial, I'll keep it "secret" and let the character reveal it as he/she pleases.  Any objections?  Good.


----------



## Krug (May 6, 2005)

_Duh... deleted_


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 6, 2005)

OOC: Tykri?


----------



## Harvey (May 6, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar pulls back on the reigns of Reglaclaw, bringing the griffon to a halt by the creek edge. He whispers to his mount "See anything Regalclaw? Something feels wrong..."  

OOC: Regalclaw will look around (with his darkvision) and keep an ear out. Meanwhile, Penthar will detect evil lookig towards the creek. Also keep in mind Penthar's Aura of Courage grants those within 10' a +4 to fear effects...


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 9, 2005)

Harvey: Penthar detects no evil in the immediate vicinity.


----------



## Kaitlin (May 9, 2005)

*Raena Celeste Everglade, Halfling Shadowdancer*

Raena walks up to the river, kneels down and sniffs for a moment.  Her face crinkles at the smell.  She walks over to the stepping stones and tentatively places a foot on one of them, pressing but not putting her weight down.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 9, 2005)

The stone is solid, though very slippery.


----------



## Krug (May 9, 2005)

Brak looks around, trying to see if he can detect anything.

_Oh boy this is what happens when you play in too many PBPs... sorry about that DM!_


----------



## Ferrix (May 9, 2005)

Hareka glowers for a moment at the darkness, only so much patience for this sort of waiting.


----------



## WampusCat43 (May 10, 2005)

Nick approaches the water gingerly, unable to see well.  Seeing nothing dangerous, he attempts to step across on the stones.

_ooc: *sigh* I did it too_


----------



## Lefferts (May 10, 2005)

Zithran waits for the others to cross the stream and then follows them across.


----------



## Harvey (May 10, 2005)

Penthar, noting everyone's caution, decides to lead the way. He urges Regalclaw forward, whispering to the griffon to prepare to alight at any sign of slipping or danger. If he successfully crosses the stream, he waves on the rest of the party.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 10, 2005)

Regalclaw steps confidently onto the first stone.  Almost instantly, the proud griffon loses its balance and stumbles quite ungracefully towards the fetid black water.  With wings already outstretched, Regalclaw leaps into the air and glides to the other side.  One of the griffon's claws dipped into the river and carried some of the goo to the shore.  Where it touches leaves and the undergrowth, the goo seems to fizz and bubble.  The plants shrivel and die.  Regalclaw quickly wipes the claw off on some dirt.  The stuff has left a black stain on the griffon's already dark claw.


----------



## WampusCat43 (May 10, 2005)

"Eeeyah!" Nick screams and leaps backward from the vile stream.  He stumbles to the ground and looks around himself fearfully.  "What in the name of Mystara is THAT?"


----------



## Harvey (May 12, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar quickly dismounts on the other side of the stream, and examines Reglaclaw's foot. "Are you alright?"

OOC: Heal check 28  to see if Regalclaw's... um claw is OK & if it looks to be anything unusual.

Penthar calls out to the group "Don't touch the stream. Those of you that can fly over it can do so. Those that can't, I will see if Regalclaw is OK then he can carry you over."


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 12, 2005)

Harvey: The tough, leathery skin on Regalclaw's claw (=P) was sufficient to stop the tiny amount of black from doing any damage, but it is clear that the stuff is a potent substance.


----------



## Kaitlin (May 12, 2005)

*Raena Celeste Everglade, Halfling Shadowdancer*

Raena moves towards the river and then seems to roll right into it.  But instantly, her little, shrouded form can be seen springing up on the other side of the river.  It is as though she moved from one shadow to another in one impossibly swift movement.

OOC: Shadow jump 10', 10' left for today


----------



## Krug (May 12, 2005)

Brak grumbles, "Well I won't be flying over that." He looks for help or another place to cross.


----------



## Lefferts (May 12, 2005)

Zithran joins Brak in looking for an alternative route.


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2005)

Faelar studies the creek and the surroundings, seeing if there is another way around. Or if a way can be made by cutting down trees to make a bridge, or by adding more stepping stones (less slippery ones).


----------



## Harvey (May 12, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar notices Brak and Zithran looking for another way around, and calls out to them. "Wait! I believe that Regalclaw is no worse for wear from his ordeals. Stay fast, and he will carry you over."  At this, Penthar gestures to Regalclaw, as the griffon takes to the air to return to the other side of the stream.

OOC: For those wishing to ride him, Regalclaw is currently equipped with an exotic military saddle, allowing for at least one person's comfortable seating. The others might be able to be grabbed by the griffon's beak or good claw.

Once Regalclaw flies to the other side of the stream, he gestures to his shadowy compatriot "while the others try to cross, we should watch their flank"  and turns towards the heart of the forest, his sword drawn.


----------



## Krug (May 13, 2005)

Brak does his best to get on Regalclaw, finally managingto get on the griffon, who protests at carrying the dwarf. Brak scowls at the creature. "I'm off ya once we get across the stream!" he grumbles.


----------



## Lefferts (May 13, 2005)

Zithran waits for Brak to be carried over by the griffon and once Regalclaw comes back for another trip, he will climb on.


----------



## Ferrix (May 13, 2005)

Hareka shrugs and from beneath his cape unfurl a set of white draconic wings, and with a step he is in the air and across the to the other side.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 14, 2005)

After Regalclaw makes a few ferry trips back and forth across the black river, the party moves on its way again.  What starlight could pierce the thick canopy before is now completely absent.  It is nearly pitch black in the forest.  About a half hour has passed since the group reached the forest.

The thin trail they follow eventually ends at a large rock formation.  A hole in the rocks turns out to be a tunnel to a larger cave.  Those more accustomed to wilderness travel can tell that the path they are following has been recently traveled.  The cave extends into darkness for a short while, always heading downwards at a steep angle.  Suddenly, the cave tunnel ends and opens up into a vast cavern.  The walls are lit up like the sun, seeming to be made of a luminous silver.  Huge piles of treasure are arranged in neat piles.  From their current vantage point, the group can make out a mound of gold, one of silver or platinum, and one made of bladed weapons, among many others.

And in the center of it all, the huge form of a silver dragon rests, not in slumber but watching everybody intently through its piercing reptillian eyes.  The majesty of the beast emanates in an aura that seems almost tangible.  Despite the obvious power this mighty creature has, each member feels an emphatic connection with it, as though they met it a long time ago and are good friends with it.

After a short moment of tense hesitation, the dragon flashes a toothy grin and winks.  A great, loud voice booms forth from its jaw saying, "So, you have finally arrived.  Come down here, sit with me, and I will answer all your questions."


----------



## WampusCat43 (May 14, 2005)

Shocked, Nick hastens to comply with the dragon's wishes.  "Ye gods, what have I gotten myself into this time?" He thought to himself.  "Perhaps I should cast my _Mage Armor _ spell?  No, that would be of little use, and might anger the beast."


----------



## Lefferts (May 14, 2005)

Zithran looks for a comfortable place to sit and waits for the dragon to explain why they were called.


----------



## Harvey (May 14, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar disounts from Regalclaw, and stands beside his mount. He eyes the rest of the party, taking a quick look to make sure the rest are no worse for wear from the trip. He absent-mindedly strokes the griffon's head as he waits to listen to their host.


----------



## silentspace (May 15, 2005)

Seeing the others settling in, Faelar steps forward towards the dragon. "You already know who we are,"  he says, gesturing towards the group. "And we know that you have summoned each of us from the far corners of Faerun."

"What we don't know is who you are, and why you have summoned us."


----------



## Krug (May 16, 2005)

Brak sits down and waits for the Dragon to speak.


----------



## Ferrix (May 17, 2005)

Hareka paces about for a moment, like a cat choosing the correct spot to rest, before finally settling upon the edge of the mound of silvery coins.  "It seems we have similar tastes," he clicks two claws together, "not surprising.  What business do you call us here for?"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 17, 2005)

Once they are all settled in, the dragon addresses everybody:

"As you can see, you have all been called from the farthest corners of Faerun.  You already know that your races are diverse.  You will soon find that your backgrounds, your skills, and your outlooks are quite varied.  But you will also come to realize that you have each been selected specially, for a definite purpose, and that despite your differences, you will come together and function like a well-oiled gnomish invention.

"I am sure you are... interested... in why I have called you so far from your respective homes.  I will... 'cut to the chase', as they say.  I need each of you to right a terrible wrong and eliminate a great threat to the general well being of our fair continent.  Perhaps you have not yet heard of this danger in your own countries, but lest you scorn me for calling you away from your duties," the dragon's head turns pointedly at Brak, "Let me assure you that, given time and lenience, this peril would inevitably reach all of your homelands.

"I am no weak being, as you can tell from my lair, but I tell you, even I cannot stand up against this force alone.  The enemy watches me closely, observes my movements like no other, because it knows I am a threat to the achievement of its goals.  And were I to make an offensive move against our foe, it would throw everything it had at me and destroy me utterly.  As it is, I can defend only this small country I have chosen as my territory without incurring the enemy's wrath.  But not you."  The dragon grins slyly.

"You, a disgruntled team, uncoordinated, thrown together after being brought from across the continent, made up of short lived mortals, cannot possibly pose a threat to the enemy, can you?"  The grin grows wider.  "Ah, but I know what the enemy does not.  That you are powerful already, and you have the potential to become even greater.  You will start as a mere nuisance, but you will grow to become the force that overthrows the enemy's tyranny.    It will use whatever power it has left in an attempt to destroy you, and in that critical moment I shall join you and we will conquer our foe!"  The dragon lets out a mighty roar that shakes the cavern and causes several piles of treasure to shift their weights.

"Who is this enemy, you ask?"  The dragon, calm again, continues.  "It is another of my kind, another dragon, though of a different color.  Red, the most dangerous and powerful of the chromatic dragons.  Melniirkumaukrekon is his name.  Yes, a male.  And a vicious one, at that."  The silver dragon's eyes seem to burn with hatred as it spits a large block of solid ice at a wall.  "Vicious indeed, without morals, concerned only with his own gain.  Typical of a red.  He is a clever one, though, I must give him credit, for he has somehow managed to organize an entire brood of his own kind.  They work together and are gaining ground quickly.  As it is, they control one country directly and many others from behind the throne.  Thay is but one of these puppet nations.

"The country controlled by the red dragon brood is Narfell.  It is there that we will start our campaign against the enemy and, I predict, where we will end it.  Penthar, and perhaps Faelar, you are both aware of events in the area, and your homelands will have noticed a lack of conflict from the usually tense region of Narfell.  One of the reds has apparently disguised itself as a powerful Nars warrior and united most of the tribes together under one banner.  The hobgoblins in the mountains have also joined this new Nars league.  Whether this dragon be the terrible Melniirkumaukrekon, I know not.  And this is just the beginning, my friends.  Penthar and Faelar would have felt it first, but the rest of your lives would no longer be the same.  The red dragon empire is growing, and with alarming speed.

"Here is what I need you to accomplish first.  The league in Narfell is powerful but unstable.  If you can somehow manage to discredit the disguised red that is leading the tribes, they will be hesitant to join again in the near future.  Or perhaps the hobgoblin hordes can be turned against themselves and the league.  Goblin-kin has never been particularly good at keeping alliances for long.  This first quest should be relatively easy since the dragons are not expecting any resistance from any force but myself and have let their guard down.  While it is surprising that the league exists, it is not unprecedented, and fortunately, the bonds of such 'fellowship' are fragile.  You must break these bonds first, and then we can move on to the nations controlled in more discreet manners.

"Have you any questions?"


----------



## Krug (May 17, 2005)

"Come together like a gnomish invention? Pardon me saying this, but most gnomish inventions I know blow apart after a while. Is that expected of us as well?" says Brak.

After hearing the Dragon's please, Brak is somewhat interested. "Challenging a red dragon uh? Ancestral enemies of the dwarves they were. My uncle Skromp had his head bitten off by one of 'em. I am certainly interested in this quest, though I would like to do more than break the fellowship," muses Brak.


----------



## Ferrix (May 18, 2005)

Hareka nearly chokes on his icy breath at the mention of functioning like a well-oiled gnomish invention, "well-oiled, as in ready to burst into flames I presume," he says with a smugness that belies a bit of fear.  Pausing for the rest of the story, the inconsiderate click of a nail once in a while syncopates the dragon's pace.

"A great red..." he says with a hiss, his tongue snapping, "it'd be my pleasure." _Melniirkumaukrekon, Mel..._


----------



## WampusCat43 (May 18, 2005)

"While I do not doubt the veracity of your statement, noble dragon," Nick began hesitantly. "I must ask you of my family, my other endeavors.  Are we to simply forsake them for however long a period is required to perform this righteous act?”
The human paced the floor, hands behind his back so there could be no misunderstanding.  “We have come a long way, a long way indeed.  And yet that trail resembles a child’s pony ride compared to what you ask.”   He pauses and places his hands on his hips, staring at the magnificent creature.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 18, 2005)

The dragon's smile grows wide at the criticism of the gnomes.  "You are right, it is perhaps an inappropriate analogy.  I have seen more than one gnomish creation explode.  But you must also realize that it is these creations that will bring your races to the next age.  Why, I even hear that the gnomes have created some kind of alchemical powder that creates fire, just like a red dragon.  It is a great accomplishment.  But I notice that they still cannot duplicate _my_ breath."  To accentuate its point, it spits another block of ice at the wall.  "I am sure Hareka shares my thoughts."  The massive silver turns to the white dragonspawn and winks.

Upon hearing Nick's remarks, however, the dragon suddenly sobers and speaks louder and with even greater fury.  "Your _family_?  This entire continent is in danger, human!  Does your family live in Faerun?  Are they inclined to move off to the cruel slavelands of Zakhara?  Or perhaps to the far east, in Kara Tur, where tyrants already rule?  Or maybe they could sail across the Trackless Sea to Maztica, the lawless land of savages?  No, they will stay right here, in their home.  And if this threat is not stopped now, it will rise to power.  In your lifetime, too.  As for your 'current endeavors', they cannot possibly compare to the significance of saving the continent!  Even if you pursued these 'endeavors', the Red Tyranny would surely put a stop to them as soon as it reached you!  Besides, once this is over, I and all of Faerun will be forever in your debt, and you will be able to pursue 'endeavors' with more freedom and funding than you ever could have imagined.  That is but secondary, though, to the safety of Faerun.  Can you understand this?"


----------



## Harvey (May 18, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar steps in, holding his hands high in a gesture to placate the dragon. "Yes, we understand. However, you cannot fault us... short-lived mortals from having more petty affairs."

He turns to the group. "I can verify some of what our host says. The Empire of Aglarond, my empire, has been under constant threat, either from the Red Wizards of Thay or from the tribes of Narfell. Both have been quiet of late, causing much unease amongst my people. If what the great dragon says is true, then Aglarond, and Faelar's Yuirwood, would be amongst the first targets, not to mention Thesk and the Great Dell. And if the goblin hordes of the Giantspire Mountains and the wizards of Thay are on their side, then I shutter to think the destruction they can reign on Faerun."

He turns back to the dragon "Are all the tribes of Narfell under his reign? I have heard stories amongst my peers of the honor of some of the tribes of Narfell. Is there no resistance to this dragon's collusion?"


----------



## Krug (May 19, 2005)

"There is a red dragon with allies, and I'm afraid all good I do in negotiations starts with the edge of my axe. So I do take up your quest to battle this wyrm," says Brak.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 19, 2005)

The dragon turns to Penthar and nods its approval.  "Of course the Aglarondan warrior understands.  It is his home that is in the most dire danger.  You are right about the Nars, human.  Not all of them are evil, and not all of them are gullible, and some of them fall under both of those categories.  There will always be some insurgent group.  The fact of the matter is that these few rebelling tribes are not inclined to band together for the same reasons they will not band with the new league.  And even if they did, their numbers would be nowhere near enough to make more than a dent in the considerable force the reds have created.

"Of course, your first question would be, 'Then how do we, who number only seven, even hope to stand a chance?'  And the answer is obvious.  You are a powerful bunch.  I gathered you together from across the land _because_ you are powerful.  I have no doubt in my mind that you all could go up against a horde of hobgoblins and win.  You could fight each of the tribes of Narfell individually and come out victorious.  'But this Red Tyranny is much larger than that,' you say.  And this I know.  But the enemy does not know of you yet.  It will pay your small group little heed in the times to come.  Little heed until it becomes clear that you are a serious threat.  And then it will be too late for Melniirkumaukrekon his sadistic brood!  The dragon lets out another mighty roar, this time one of euphoria rather than fury.  A blast of ice cold air bursts from its upturned mouth onto the ceiling, and several icicles fall to the floor.


----------



## Lefferts (May 19, 2005)

Zithran listens intently to the dragon's words. He states, "I will lend my aid to this endeavour for as long as you find my services useful."


----------



## Harvey (May 19, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

"I have been called, this is true, but I also have been sent on behalf of Aglarond's queen, the Simbul, who must know at least a little of the threat. So I will stand with you against this dragon."


----------



## WampusCat43 (May 19, 2005)

"Your words are persuasive, great wyrm, and I mean that with all respect."  Nick said, with a slight bow towards the dragon.  "Understand, though, that I bear the scars of a previous venture such as this; one to neighboring Chessenta, in fact.  I have seen a righteous mission similar to what you propose dissolve into chaotic infighting and many deaths."

He pauses for a moment, contemplating.  When he speaks again, it is with conviction.  "Still, I would like another crack at the Red Wizards; they are a particularly loathsome bunch.  Fine.  Count me in your endeavor, but remember I will be constantly on guard for treachery.  Your kind are known in the Realms for their noble deeds, but greed,” he looks pointedly at the mounds of treasure at the beast’s feet, “makes for strange bedfellows.”


----------



## silentspace (May 19, 2005)

Faelar had withdrawn from the conversation, and seemed to have been deep in thought, scheming.  

Bowing to the dragon with a flourish, he says "I'm in."

_As if that was ever a question_

Grinning at his friend Penthar and patting Regalclaw's side, he says, with a wink "I'll race you to Narfell"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 20, 2005)

The dragon turns menacingly toward Nick.  It takes one great step and its massive form moves forward.  Slowly, the dragon's neck extends out and down to be level with Nick.  "I am no greedy red, _human_.  You would be wise to watch your words around my kind.  We may be noble, but we have our pride."  With the dragon's mouth so close to his face, Nick is freezing from the icy cold air that comes from its lungs.  He shudders involuntarily.

Suddenly breaking the tension, the dragon retracts its huge head.  "Forgive my quick anger.  I am trapped and left almost helpless by this foe of ours, and it frustrates me to no end.  The sooner we begin our campaign, the better.  I suggest you rest in the village for tonight and be on your way tomorrow.  With your magic, you should make Narfell in no time.  Once there, I will contact you again and direct you to the places of importance.  All well?"


----------



## Kaitlin (May 20, 2005)

Raena, who as been silent up until this point, says quietly but clearly, "I have no family.  I have no friends.  I have no homeland.  I will survive and possibly thrive under this new rule, just as I do now.  Why have I been called?  What is in this... _for me?_"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 20, 2005)

The silver dragon looks at Raena for a moment before speaking.  "Ah, little halfling, I knew you would be a difficult one.  Here..."  The dragon leans in to Raena's ear.  The giant dragon head is about as tall as Raena as, but somehow the giant mouth can whisper soft enough that only the girl can hear: "Your life has been difficult, and your once good heart has hardened.  It pains me to see one such as you turn so callous and unfeeling.  I called you to me because I knew three things.  First, you will find things, material wealth, beyond anything you could have ever obtained thieving from petty nobles.  Second, you and I both know that your life lacks direction, lacks purpose, and this will give you a very specific goal to work towards, which may help you in recovering from your apathy.  Third, I know that deep inside you, you still feel the need to help the underpriveleged and the helpless.  You may be willing to acknowledge only my first reason, but even that should be good enough for you.  And you will come to realize the truth of my words in time, little halfling girl."

The dragon raises its head back up, still staring at Raena.  "Well?"


----------



## Kaitlin (May 20, 2005)

Raena stares for a while into the dragons eyes, expressionless.  She quietly nods once, stands up, and prepares to leave the cave.


----------



## Harvey (May 20, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar replies to Faelar's challenge with a chuckle. "I'll thave to take you on that bet, my friend. In the meantime,"  he turns back to the dragon "what is our first move?"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 21, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> I suggest you rest in the village for tonight and be on your way tomorrow. With your magic, you should make Narfell in no time. Once there, I will contact you again and direct you to the places of importance. All well?"




p)


----------



## Harvey (May 21, 2005)

OOC: Wow. OK, my apologies... I have no idea how I missed that.

Penthar turns to the group. "So, it looks like we will all be travelling companions for a while. I suggest we head back to town like our host suggests and get to know each other better. In my years at war, I've found no better weapon than knowing ones friends as well as knowing ones foes."

While the party is preparing to leave, Penthar turns around to the dragon. "One other question: might you show us an easier way to return to town? The path leading across that infested creek wasn't the best path to take."


----------



## Krug (May 22, 2005)

Brak gets up, ready for the quest ahead. "Well lets get to it!"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 22, 2005)

The dragon's face turns down at Penthar's reference.  "Ah yes, the black river... It has become so... I hate to use this word... natural... to me.  Yes, there is another path to the village.  It is somewhat out of the way, but there is a bridge over the river.  My lair is, for obvious reasons, out of the way, so the trail to the bridge is much less defined than the one you came here on.  But I do not doubt that you can find and follow it with your wilderness prowess."  The giant head nods at Faelar.


----------



## Harvey (May 23, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

"Many thanks, sir dragon."  He turns to the rest of the group. "Well, as our dwarven colleage Brak suggests, let us be off then..."


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 24, 2005)

When Penthar bids the dragon goodbye, it suddenly begins laugh uproariously.  "I am no 'sir', good Penthar.  My name is Sallahtuwlishion, though you be more familiar with me..."  A huge grin splays across Sallahtuwlision's face as her massive dragon form slowly melds into that of a human.  "... as Old Sal."  Her transformation complete, Old Sal gives Penthar a wink.  "Alrigh', friends, 'tis time fer ye all t'be off!  I've got some business t'take care o' in the woods 'ere.  We'll keep in touch!"  With that, the now-old-woman walks surprisingly quickly out a small side tunnel in the cavern.


----------



## Harvey (May 24, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

A blush comes wide across Penthar's face. "My apologies ma'am... my lady... er, um, Old Sal...Sallahtuwlishion"  he sputters out, obviously embarassed by his faux pas. He looks down at his feet until the party is ready to leave.


----------



## WampusCat43 (May 26, 2005)

Nick soundlessly shouldered his backpack, nodded in the direction of the old woman, and started toward the exit.

_That was...interesting_,  he thought.  _But I suppose I should play along for now._


----------



## Harvey (May 26, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

As the group heads for the exit, Penthar becomes lost in thought for a monent. "_War does indeed bring strange bedfellows. A walker of shadows, a dragonkin, a traveler for Kelemvor, a dwarven defender, my friend Faelar, and the newcomer, a human..." _ Penthar spots the owl perched on his shoulder _"...mage of some sort. And we are to change the course of Faerun? I must admit, I'd feel much safer with my men at my back, but what the Simbul wishes, she wishes. And who knows? We might be able to pull this off..."_

Penthar turns to Nick. "I'm sorry, but I did not catch your name, young mage."


----------



## WampusCat43 (May 26, 2005)

"Nicholas DeLozier, at your service, good sir," the mage replied, with an exaggerated bow.  He holds out a finger toward the little owl, which climbs upon it.  "And this is my trusty companion, Mousebane."

The bird makes a tiny hoot, and the human stroked its head affectionately.  “And you are?”  He goes from one adventurer to another, attempting to learn their names and a little about their background.  He seems like a genuinely friendly kid.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 27, 2005)

As the party talks, Faelar leads the way through the dense woods.  They follow a barely traveled trail for a long while.  It winds here and there, but Faelar is good at what he does and never loses sight of it.  After about an hour of walking, the trail opens up on to an old cobblestone road.  It is covered with overgrowth, vines, weeds, and the like.  Not far off, a small stone bridge can be seen.  On the bridge there appear to be three dark, short forms.  They are dangling something over the side of the bridge, but exactly what isn't clear from this angle.  Faint, muffled shouts can be heard underneath some raucous laughter coming from the direction of the figures on the bridge.


----------



## Harvey (May 27, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

"My name is Penthar Dadadin, and you've already had the pleasure of meeting Regalclaw. I am one of her majesty's elite Aglarondan Griffonriders, though I now on "detached duty" for this mission. Well met, Nicholas."  Penthar gives Nick a warm smile, as he goes to stroke Mousebane.

OOC: Handle Animal check 1d20+9 = 22

As the party enters the cobblestone road, Penthar makes note of the disturbance at the bridge. "Ah, what's this ruckus about?"  Penthar tries to listen to see if he can make out the shouts. 

OOC: Listen check 1d20+9 = 14


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 29, 2005)

The shouts are just that: shouts.  Laughter, cruel sounding, mixed with the muffled yelps of something just out of sight.  They are probably human, though it is not exactly clear.  The yelling is not in any kind of decipherable language, just shouts.


----------



## Krug (May 29, 2005)

Brak takes out his age, and tries to make out the figures. He's itching for a battle.


----------



## Lefferts (May 29, 2005)

Zithran starts to walk towards the bridge, without waiting to see if anyone follows.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 29, 2005)

Brak moves a little closer in order to fully use his dark vision.  Zithran strides purposefully toward the bridge.  The identity of the figures becomes clearer to them both.  They are clearly human and look to be boys no older than 19 years of age.  They seem to be dangling someone by the foot over the edge of the bridge.  The dangling person is also male and is shouting in fear and anger but not wiggling at all, probably because he is suspended only a few feet above the cursed black water.


----------



## WampusCat43 (May 31, 2005)

Jogging toward the bridge, Nick mumbles a few arcane syllables and hurls a _Flare _ spell to the limit of his range, attempting to both startle and illuminate the figures on the bridge.


----------



## Harvey (May 31, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar brings Regalclaw to a trot, following Brak's lead, but keeping an eye out around them, in case this is bait for a trap. When Nick casts his flare, Penthar takes note of the ruckus as best he can, ready to take flight if needed.


----------



## Krug (May 31, 2005)

Brak waits to see what happens after the spell. "Maybe it's a private argument. The waters do look nasty," he whispers.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 1, 2005)

Nick's spell bursts right in front of the figures.  It is clear to everyone that they are two adolescent human boys dangling another boy over the edge of the bridge.  Their screaming stops for a moment and then continues, this time all three of their shouts are more like the dangling boy's.  One covers his eyes with his arm and the other completely lets go of the dangling boy's foot to shield himself.  The third boy drops at least a foot closer to the black river.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 1, 2005)

Faelar watches and waits, intrigued.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 1, 2005)

Zithran continues to walk towards the bridge, intent on pulling the dangling boy up.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 1, 2005)

OOC: Does there appear to be enough room between the dangling boy and the icky river that Penthar can maneuver Regalclaw under the dangling boy in case he falls?


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 1, 2005)

Harvey: Definitely not.

Lefferts: The two standing boys look terrified.  One has already let go of the dangling boy, and while the other is still hanging on, he looks like he will drop the dangling boy without another moment's hesitation if his own life is in danger.  When Zithran reaches the foot of the bridge, the first boy runs off screaming and the second boy starts trying to pull up the dangling boy to no avail.  Quickly he glances back at Zithran and lets the dangling boy fall farther.  He stutters, "C-c-come any closer, an- an- an- I- I'll drop 'im!"


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jun 1, 2005)

(OOC): If possible -

Moe continues to stride to the bridge.  As he approaches, he casts a _Web _ spell on the two boys, attempting to bind them to the overpass itself.  _"That should hold them",_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 1, 2005)

OOC: Moe?

A spray of gooey substance shoots from Nick's fingers.  It collides with the bridge and bounces off to attach to a tree leaning over the river.  The two boys are instantly caught in the giant spider web.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 2, 2005)

OOC - That was Nick with the web.

Zithran is startled by the sudden appearance of the web spell and stops to take stock of the new situation.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 2, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar brings Regalclaw up to the bridge, and, with an heir of authority that belies his position as a velskoon in the Aglarondan Army, calls out the boy. "Ho, what manner of tomfoolery is this? Don't you know better than to dangle one of your playmates over a bridge? If you promise not to dangle any more kids over bridges, I'll let my friend get you out of his web."

OOC: Diplomacy 1d20+9 = 23


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jun 2, 2005)

OOC - Sorry to say, but I'll probably do that a lot.  I play a wizard named Moe in another game of this type.  It's hell being old.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 5, 2005)

The boy whimpers in fear and slowly nods his head.  He tries to glance behind him, to the other side of the bridge, but experiences some difficulty since his hair is caught badly in Nick's web.  The other boy's voice can be heard still shouting, though it is far more muffled now, as though his mouth were covered by something rather than just being on the underside of a bridge.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 8, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar turns to Nick. "What do you think, Nick? Sounds like the lad has learned his lesson, eh? But before you drop the web, let me take a closer look, to make sure that the endangered bot will not drop once the web disappears." He dismounts from Regalclaw, and begins to wall closer to the children, assessing the situation.

OOC: Rae, can I get a bit better description of the situation? I am assuming that there is one cild on the bridge, currently holding the other kid by one ankle over the bridge. They are both wrapped in the web. Do I see the other kid that ran away? Can I get a good feel for the distance between the kid and the gooey river? Is it possible for Penthar to reach in and grab the kid's nkle himself before the web drops, so the kid doesn't drop?


----------



## Krug (Jun 8, 2005)

Brak examines the situation. "Don't let the boy drop, sonny. You could be charged with murder," he says in an even tone of voice.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 8, 2005)

OOC: Yes, Harvey has it right.  One boy leaning far over the edge of the bridge holding another boy by one ankle.  The dangling boy is only just above the river, perhaps three feet.  If he takes a preemptive action, Penthar should be able to grab the dangling boy (and get caught in the web himself) but if the web dissolves and the first boy lets go, the dangling boy will almost definitely fall too fast for anyone to grab him.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 8, 2005)

Zithran will attempt to walk onto the bridge and through the webs to help with the dangling boy.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 8, 2005)

Zithran wades through the sticky substance and grabs the dangling boy's leg.  With some effort, he manages to pull the boy up, out of the web, and onto the rail of the bridge.  The other boy's hand is still stuck to the ankle and both children are trembling in fear.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 9, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

"Many thanks, Zithran"  Penthar calls out to his web-encrusted ally. "OK, Nick, you can drop the web safely..."


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jun 9, 2005)

"As you wish," the mage replies calmly.  And with a wave of his and a short command, the sticky strands vanish into powder.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 9, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar moves over to examine the two boys, especially the one that was being dangled over the bridge, to make sure they are no worse for wear from their adventures. "Ho, lads, are you both alright?"

OOC: Heal checks: 1d20+10 = 24 for the first boy; 1d20+10 = 21 for the second boy.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 9, 2005)

Faelar grins to himself, pleased at how the group resolved this situation. 

_Then again, they weren't sure what the situation was, really, they just got involved for no apparent reason, caused a different situation, then... well..._ 

Faelar stays in the background, scanning the surroundings.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 10, 2005)

Zithran asks Penthar, *"Do they look alright?"*


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 10, 2005)

The boys, though shaken, appear fine.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 10, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

After examining the boys, Penthar replies to Zithran "The boys, though shaken, appear fine." He turns to the boy that was dangling the other one, and in his best fatherly voice, asks "Now, what was that all about, eh?"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 11, 2005)

The first boy, the one who dangled the other one, is pale as a ghost.  He is shaking quite a bit and doesn't even open his mouth to speak.  The other boy, the one who dangled, is less scared and seems to be recovering, though he cannot help but stutter as he says, "S-sir, we was just... playin', y'know, a game, an' I... had to go hang off the b-b-bridge but I was scared to, and th-they made me do it 'cause I... I'm a wimp, they says..."  The boy bows his head in shame.  The first boy looks even more fearfully at Penthar, Zithran, and Nick.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 11, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar lets loose a belly laugh. "Hahahaha... Ah, the misadventures of youth. I remember them fondly." He looks at the two boys, and realizes how scared they are. This sudden realization wipes the smile off his face. "Oh, my pardons young ones, but we did not mean to scare you. Fear us not, for we are heroes and guests in your fair land. My name is Penthar, from the far-off land of Aglarond. I am a knight, and these are my friends."  He waves his hand towards the rest of the party. "And what are your names, young squires?"

OOC: Penthar tries his best and be diplomatic to calm the children down. Diplomacy check 1d20 + 9 = 19.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 11, 2005)

_Playing indeed. Just normal boys?_

Faelar casts Detect Magic and scans the boys, suspecting illusion or transmutation magic...


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 11, 2005)

A suspicious Faelar weaves his spell of magic detection.  It reveals that the entire area is filled with a magical presence.  If he continues to observe the area with his magical sense, he sees that there is a strong, very powerful aura in the area, one probably powerful enough to conceal any lesser auras that might be present.  Further observation shows that the strong aura is emanating from the river.  The magic present is clearly necromancy.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 11, 2005)

Zithran holds in his anger at the stupid prank and says to the boys,"You boys should be more careful. There is something wrong with this stream."


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 13, 2005)

The first boy is still scared.  He refuses to speak, simply shaking his head instead and not meeting anybody's eyes.  The second boy seems to be fast recovering, though.  "I'm Sam.  We know the river's dangerous, but that's half the fun, y'know?  I mean, it'll be a good story to tell, right?  I mean, who else in the village has come _that_ close to certain death?  I mean, how fantastic is that?  I'll be the talk of the town!"  Obviously, now that the danger is gone, the boy feels completely safe and is even proud of the act that he didn't even want to do in the first place.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 13, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar catches out of the corner of his eye his friend Faelar casting a spell. _Ah, ever the cautious one _ he thinks to himself. _Still, better to be safe than sorry_.

OOC: Penthar takes the opportunity of Zithran speaking with the boys to _detect evil_. He will center the cone on the children, making sure they are not under the influence of something from the river.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 14, 2005)

Faelar nods at Penthar, and flicks his eyes towards the water meaningfully.

"So," Faelar speaks up from the background, addressing the boys. "What happens when a boy is dropped in this water?"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 14, 2005)

The first boy cringes at Faelar's question, but the second boy says, "Well, sir, I guess I don't rightly know.  But the grown-ups all say to stay away from it and if you put a stick in it... well, the stick don't come back out!"

Penthar's _detect evil_ reveals that there is indeed an evil presence in the area.  Upon further observation, he finds that there is but one aura, and it is a strong one.  After about 12 seconds of concentration, it is clear that the river is emanating the strong evil aura.

OOC: In case it isn't clear, each round of a detect spell yields more information so I have split it into three different sections.  I assumed you held it for three rounds, but if you don't, then just don't read (or at the very least, pretend that you haven't read =P ) the other sections.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 14, 2005)

"Is that so?"

Faelar picks up a stick and puts the end of it into the water.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 14, 2005)

There is a small hissing noise as the stick enters the black liquid, which can hardly be called "water."  Tiny bubbles rise to the surface.  The stick feels lighter in Faelar's hands.  When he pulls it out, all that remains is what never touched the "water."


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jun 14, 2005)

"Perhaps we should turn someone into a toad,"  the mage growled.  He waved his hands dramatically and glowered down at the boys.  "And see how they like the water?"


----------



## Harvey (Jun 14, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar is a bit wrapped up in his own thoughts to notice Faelar extend the stick into the water, but when he brings it back up, Penthar is staring at the stick. "Be careful, all. In addition to being able to destroy, the river is also eminating a strong evil aura. I would recommend we steer clear of it."  Penthar turns back to the boys. "You too were lucky. That river could have seriously hurt you. Be sure to steer clear of it in the future"


----------



## Krug (Jun 14, 2005)

"Well, I never seen water do that," says Brak, as the stick dissolves. "Something is... not right here!"


----------



## silentspace (Jun 14, 2005)

Faelar nods at Penthar. "Aye, and a strong aura of necromancy as well. So strong as to drown out any other auras that might be present here." He indicates the boys with his eyes.

Faelar then looks at the water again, trying to determine where it is coming from and where it is going to.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 15, 2005)

Zithran shakes his head at the two boys and walks to the other end of the bridge. (ie. crossing over the river from where we started)


----------



## Harvey (Jun 15, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar looks to Faelar, who seems intent on examining the necromantic river, then looks to Zithran, who looks as if he wants to continue on. Weighing the options in his mind, the turns to Faelar. "While this river obviously has the taint of evil, I am not sure that it warrants a delay in our mission. Trust me, old friend, if it were up to me, I would be the first one to try to extinguish all evil from Faerun. However, sometimes we need to worry about the greater evils. After all, our draconic host has known of it for a while, and I am sure she can deal with whatever evils it might generate."


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jun 15, 2005)

"My thoughts exactly, sir.  We have bigger fish to fry."  The mage growled theatrically at the boys once more, and continued off down their chosen path.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 15, 2005)

"That is what I thought initially too, I never paid it much attention while others of us did. Yet our attention keeps getting drawn to it. As if we were _meant _ to investigate it."


----------



## Harvey (Jun 15, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

"Hmmm... this would not be the first time fate interceded in our benefit. Though I must say Regalclaw seems a bit hesitant to the possibility of coming into contact with that... gunk. What says the group? Investigate this deadly river or move on?"


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 15, 2005)

"While the presence of this evil river so close to the village does bother me, I would uphold my word and get started on the quest," states Zithran.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 15, 2005)

As the group debates their course of action, a voice echoes in each of their heads.  "Friends, if I had known going across the bridge would have delayed you so, I never would have told you of its existence!  There is no time to lose.  This is my territory, I shall protect it with my life.  The black river is no concern of yours... yet.  Move on!  Move on!"

OOC: I will be honest with you here, I never meant for this little bridge encounter to take so long.  That's PbP for you!  I'm not going to literally dictate to you the exact course you must take, but if the need arises, I will gently guide you on the path I have prepared.  If you choose (which, of course, it is within your power to do) to not follow the prepared path even after a gentle nudging, then I'll do my best to make it interesting.  For now, consider this one of those 'gentle nudges'.


----------



## Krug (Jun 16, 2005)

Growling, Brak says, "Lets go. Enough of this silly affair with the river!" The dwarf is impatientand his waraxe grows thirsty...


----------



## Harvey (Jun 16, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar, obviously getting the message, re-mounts Regalclaw and the two take to the air. Gaining an aerial view of their path, he checks for any obstacles while moving forward with the group.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 17, 2005)

As the party moves along the road back to the village, a man with a torch and pitchfork is seen travelling up from the other direction, from the village.  "Ah!  You must be the "bandits" and "thugs" that young John was speaking of.  I see you've got our boys there, they look alright.  Ol' Sal told me that you've all got rooms in her inn, I'll guide you there.  Boys, go on home now, it's damn late, and you bet your buttons your fathers'll be givin' you both a bit o' scoldin'.  Now git!"  The boys run off in opposite directions, one almost crying and the other, the one who was dangled, beaming and glancing back at the odd band every few strides.

The man from the village guides everybody to the inn.  There are enough rooms for everybody, even an extra large bed for the dragonspawn.  The man offers to take Regalclaw to the stables, though he hesitates and chuckles as he admits, "I uh... don't really know what to do with such a magnificent creature, to be honest."  The rooms are clean and comfortable but simple, with only a bed and a night stand in each.  The night goes by uneventfully.

In the morning, everybody wakes up to a sharp rap on their door and a shrill, woman's voice calling, "Breakfast!  Breakfast!  Get it while it's hot, mates!"  The tavern is almost empty now, except for a few women in a corner knitting and chatting together.  When the stranger members of the party enter the tavern from the rooms upstairs, their conversation stops for a moment but picks up fairly quickly.  The meal is good, any special needs are taken care of, to an extent.  The same woman who called everybody down also serves breakfast and makes small talk with a few people, pausing for long periods of time at the women's table in the back of the tavern.  When everyone has finished, she and a younger girl, perhaps 12 years old, clean up the eating ware and retreat to the kitchen.

It is bright and early, about an hour after dawn.  Skies are partly cloudy with a low chance of rain.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 18, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar lands Reglaclaw and greets the willager with the pitchfork cordially, introducing himself and explaining to the man the events which have transpired. He follows the man's lead back to the village, making small talk along the way.

Penthar leads Reglaclaw to the stables alongside the man. "I uh... don't really know what to do with such a magnificent creature, to be honest."

"Fear not, for Regalclaw can take care of himself"  he says with a chuckle in his voice. He then lays out some feed for the griffon, and wishes him a good night.

Penthar turns in for the night, removing his armor and placing it with care on the nightstand next to him. He sleeps well, and is awoken by the wrapping at his door. Hearing that breakfast is served, he stomach growls in anticipation. He utters a word, and his armor, which was lying on the nightstand beside him, now appear on him fully fitted. He dons his sheath, inspecting his trusty sword Shatterspike before placing it back in the scabbard. He pulls on his gloves, and, making sure everything is right where it should be, kneels on the ground for a short prayer before breakfast.

Penthar joins the group for breakfast, stopping along the way and asking the older woman if Regalclaw gave them any trouble during the night. He sits down to enjoy some breakfast, and takes some time to study his fellows. _They seem like worthy allies against the red dragon, but still, I have doubts of our success. We will need to learn of each others' strengths and weaknesses, and learn how to fight well together, if we are to be successful._

Over the course of breakfast, Penthar starts up various conversations, hoping to spark discussion amongst the group. In no particular order, he asks each of the others the following questions, hoping to learn more about them:

For Zithran: "I did not get a chance to say it before, traveller, but you showed great courage in wading into Nick's web to save the child. Do you have anything up your sleeve for easy travelling to Narfell?"

For Raena: "I apologize, I do not believe we have been formally introduced, though from last night I take it you are a schooled shadowdancer. I am Penthar Danadin. And you are...?"

For Brak: "I've been meaning to ask... what exactly was it that our dragon host served you yesterday at the bar? That ale looked like it could melt a morningstar! Do all the dwarves in your clan have such strong stomachs?"

For Hareka: "A dragon-kin is indeed an awe-inspiring sight. My apologies, but you are the first of your kind that I have met. How did you come to leave the world of dragons to join us?"

For Nick: "Quick thinking, your use with the web. You mentioned you were from the Heartlands? Is that where you learned the arcane arts?"

For Faelar: "An intersting group, wouldn't you say old friend? What do you make of our quest?"

OOC: Throwing out questions to get everyone into some RP. Any takers?


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 18, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> For Zithran: "I did not get a chance to say it before, traveller, but you showed great courage in wading into Nick's web to save the child. Do you have anything up your sleeve for easy travelling to Narfell?"




Zithran answers the question posed to him, "I generally walk to my destinations, so I'm afraid I can't help get us there. Most of my prayers deal with life and death."


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jun 20, 2005)

Moe gulps down his food (his manners are not the best) and tries to carry on a conversation between mouthfuls.  "Yes, I'm from the Heartlands.  Corm Orp, to be exact.  You've probably never heard of (crumbs fly) it.  It's north of Asbravn and east of Hill's Edge, not far from _Darkhold_."   He prpnounces the last word dramatically.  "My family owns a small vineyard there.  That's about the town's only export, other than halflings and halfling pottery."

He washes down the last of his meal and says, "And you?  Familiar with the area?"


----------



## Harvey (Jun 21, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

To Zithran: "Well, I would say hold onto your prayers, for if we are to eventually face a red dragon, then we are going to need them. In the meantime, we should investigate an easier way to travel to Narfell. Hey, Faelar, can those portals of yours in the Yuirwood help us out?"
Penthar says, with an heir of not knowing anything about the portals...

To Nick: "This area... no. Our eventual destination... yes. We will be passing nearby my homeland of Aglarond. Narfell is to the north of my homeland, though it is still quite a trek. We can approach Narfell from either the Great Dale, from the south, or from Damara from the west. The Great Dale is a vast wilderness that separates Narfell from Thesk and Aglarond. I have not ventured that far north before, since my responsibilities lie in defending Aglarond's border, but I'v heard that the Dale is home to may half-working elves and humans. I know little to nothing of Damara, save it shares a border with Narfell... Perhaps we need to learn more of the lay of the land before venturing into it."


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jun 26, 2005)

"Perhaps there is a sage around these parts, who could help us with this information," Nick said in response.  "Does anyone have any ideas?"


----------



## Harvey (Jun 26, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

"Possible, Nick... or, we could find many a sage in Aglarond. My home kindgom is along the way, provided we're travelling by sea. I was half hoping we could find a more direct route to Narfell, but stopping by my homeland might have other advantages. Not only could we use it as a resource to gather more information, but we could alert the Aglarondan Army about possible invasion from the Thayans or from these hobgoblin hordes the great dragon mentioned."

As he speaks, Penthar looks to Nick and the others in the party for their opinion.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jun 26, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> For Raena: "I apologize, I do not believe we have been formally introduced, though from last night I take it you are a schooled shadowdancer. I am Penthar Danadin. And you are...?"




Raena stares blankly at Penthar for a moment, her dark eyes showing the only expression on her face.  She seems almost surprised that someone is actually interested in her and knows of shadow dancing, and even a little offended or angry at the notion.  Finally, after a long pause, she says, "My name is Raena, I come from Baldur's Gate.  I am not 'schooled' in shadow dancing, I developed my Art on my own.  I wasn't even aware it was widely known.  In Aglarond, there are many shadow dancers?  And have they abilities like mine, moving from shadow to shadow with a thought?  If this is the case, I for one wouldn't mind traveling through Aglarond."


----------



## Harvey (Jun 26, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*



			
				Kaitlin said:
			
		

> Raena stares blankly at Penthar for a moment, her dark eyes showing the only expression on her face.  She seems almost surprised that someone is actually interested in her and knows of shadow dancing, and even a little offended or angry at the notion.  Finally, after a long pause, she says, "My name is Raena, I come from Baldur's Gate.  I am not 'schooled' in shadow dancing, I developed my Art on my own.  I wasn't even aware it was widely known.  In Aglarond, there are many shadow dancers?  And have they abilities like mine, moving from shadow to shadow with a thought?  If this is the case, I for one wouldn't mind traveling through Aglarond."




"My apologies, Raena, I did not mean to jump to conclusions. For in Aglarond, and in other nations I've visited, there are rumors of those who are taught how to interface and manipulate the Plane of Shadow. They say that there are some, like the clerics of Shar, that can weave shadow into their spells, while others speak of a..." Penthar pauses, making sure not to offend his new ally "... a great theives guild in Amn whose members are said to come from the very shadows themselves to, shall we say, procure items from others. And once, a squad of our ground troops fought a worshipper of Shar in the Underdark that could conjure shadows for its defense, much like you did with your shadow scout yesterday."

"And, while I myself have not seen one, I have heard others in the ranks speak of those that can jump from shadow to shadow. It was always my assumption that they were schooled in their ways by the followers of Lady Shar, or even by Shar herself. Though if you taught yourself the ability to jump from shadow to shadow, then you are truly a marvel, and I mean you no disrespect."  He holds his hands up, palms towards Raena, in a gesture of peace. 

"But if we do visit my home on our way to Narfell, I would be delighted to introduce you to my brethren-in-arms that spoke to me of these shadowdancers, or the ones who fought the... what did they call it?... the shadowcrafter under Aglarond."


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 26, 2005)

Zithran speaks, "I would not mind stopping by Aglarond, if we decide to travel by sea. I have not visited that great nation in my travels, but I respect them for opposing Thay. My god views Thay with distaste."


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

Faelar listens to the others, smiling pleasantly yet somehow distracted.

At Zithran's comment, he speaks.

"There are many of us. But if we have a couple bags of holding, portable holes, or similar magic, I can move all of us, including Regalclaw, to Aglarond with three teleport spells.  Otherwise, we'll need to do it with more spells, with a rest of eight to nine hours between teleports.  Anyone else here able to use teleportation magic? Either that or walk."

_Faelar will have memorized three teleport spells this morning_


----------



## Krug (Jun 27, 2005)

"That's some mighty magic," says Brak.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

"Not so mighty, Sir Brak.  But it sure is convenient!" Faelar grins at the dwarf.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 27, 2005)

Zithrans pulls out his bag of holding, "I have this small bag of holding."


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

Faelar studies Zithran's bag. "Yes, this should hold one person. It'll work just fine.  We just need one more.  If someone has a portable hole we can probably teleport the whole group in one shot.  Or if we don't have another one, we'll just have to spread our teleporting out over a day."

Faelar studies Old Sal's carefully. As he'll probably be coming back here often, he takes as much time as he needs to study and remember every detail of the place.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 27, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar chimes in. "I have a Bag of Holding as well, that should also be able to carry a person. If Faelar's teleportation spell is going to be a mode of transportation for the group across long distances, then we might want to invest in one once we reach Aglarond."


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nick replies, "I have naught but this haversack, and it appears near full.  I do so look forward to this travel, however."


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 27, 2005)

Mispost


----------



## Kaitlin (Jun 27, 2005)

At Penthar's mention of the thieves' guild, Raena nearly spits. "The Shadow Thieves?" she says with clear hatred in her voice, the most emotion Penthar has seen from her yet.  "Never has a more vile, contemptuous breed of scum crawled across Faerun, or Toril, for that matter.  They have no love for the Art and shame the name of Shadow."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 27, 2005)

Hareka twists back to the others, his bulk shifting slowly, "I do not have such powers at my disposal at the moment, my wings though swift are not matched with teleportation."  He downs a glass of light wine, tapping the tips of his claws together.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 28, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar is a bit taken back by Raena's outburst, and avoids eye contact with her until she resumes her normally stoic manner.

"Well, if the last member of our party agrees..." Penthar looks to Brak "then we will be off. While the ride might not be the easiest with two of us in Bags of Holding, I suppose it is a lot easier than weeks on a boat." Penthar finishes up his meal, waving over the waitress to pay off what the party owes.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 30, 2005)

The waitress looks oddly at Penthar when he tries to pay for the meal.  "But sir, twice?  Beggin' yer pardon, sir, but Ol' Sal says ye've already paid."  She gives him a little curtsy and moves along on her way.  In the back of the tavern, Ol' Sal can be seen bustling about.  When Penthar looks her way, she winks at him and flashes that toothy grin again, then continues her work.

OOC: Bump, waiting for Krug, if he doesn't respond soon, we'll assume he goes along with whatever the plan is, though probably grudgingly if it involves sea travel or magic.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 30, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar chuckles to himself at the turn of events. He smiles a broad smile to Old Sal, and then turns back to look at the rest of the party, awaiting the final decision.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 4, 2005)

Bump!  What's happening folks?  Somebody do something!


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 4, 2005)

Anybody hear from Krug? He hasn't posted in one of my other games for over a month, and he's the DM!

Zithran's ready to go!


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jul 4, 2005)

Nick looks a bit nervous.  "Am I expected to get into one of these bags?"   He doesn't sound too happy about the idea.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 4, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

"Sure!"  Penthar replied cheerfully. "Just make sure to hold your breath!"  he says with a smirk. "Actually, only two of us need to ride in the bags..." With that, Penthar starts entering the bag, though he makes sure that he does so just before Faelar casts his teleport spells.

OOC: I am ready to go too. No idea about Krug... can we just let Rae and silentspace take us where we're going?


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 4, 2005)

Zithran offers to travel in a bag, "I will be one of the bagriders."


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 5, 2005)

As long as Krug is absent, Brak is _mine to command..._  As for "taking you where you are going" it's Faelar's job to cast the spell first, and then my job comes in... when I tell you whether you got where you're going or you accidentally cast your spell in a FUBAR zone.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 5, 2005)

Once everyone is ready, Faelar casts teleport to move them all to Aglarond.

OOC: Hopefully, Faelar is very familiar with some locations in and around his homeland?  Perhaps in Velprintalar, or in the Yuirwood near Velprintalar.  If not, then the closest place to their destination that he is very familiar with


----------



## Krug (Jul 5, 2005)

_Oops.Sorry ws terribly busy with an event. _

Brak waits to be teleported with the rest. "I hope there's something to slay where we're going. Negotiations are not my ken."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

Hareka smirks toothily at Brak's comment, awaiting the magical burst of energy which will transport them across the continents.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 7, 2005)

OOC: After some measuring and a tiny bit of guesswork, I have determined that the Yuirwood is within Faelar's _teleport_ spell's range.  It took me some time to track down a map of Faerun with a freakin' mile marker, I finally had to resort to a second edition map I found on a P2P program.  If anybody's got a better map, please tell me!  And secondly, I need everybody's weight and exactly who is in a _bag of holding_ so we can determine if this is even a valid method of transportation for you guys...

OOC to Faelar: You weren't very specific when you cast your spell, your background mentions no specific places in the Yuirwood, and The Unapproachable East mentions no such places.  In fact, the _only_ specific place mentioned at all in the Yuirwood (besides the Sunglade, which is out of Faelar's range and is an area of intense magic and thus probably not the best place to be teleporting into...) is Relkath's Foot, a small city of half-elves.  So I'll assume that's where you teleported.  It's about 60 miles south of Velprintalar, the capital of Aglarond, the location of the Simbul's palace, and probably the center of Aglarond's military.

EDIT: Okay, I did the math myself, with a few holes to be filled in by some players.  Upon perusing the character sheets, I noticed that Lefferts forgot to add the 25lbs for his _bag of holding_ (II), so add that in, good sir.  Specifically, I need Lefferts (and, depending on that response, Krug) to reply with how much room is left in their bags.  In the end, with some possible shifting of equipment and such, this _will_ work.  But I'm going to say that with all the discussion and math and people being stuffed into bags (this is all metagamed so far, really), it takes at least 10 minutes to get everything ready for Faelar to cast the spell, unless the party takes the time to practice the process.  Meaning it's not a means of insta-escape unless you want to leave someone behind (accidentally, I hope).  Am I making sense anymore?  Hope so.  =P

Penthar's Bag (II) 433 lb left
Zithran's Bag (II) 500-??? lb left
Brak's Bag (I) 250-??? lb left
Hareka's Haversack 69.5 lb left

Penthar 190 + 39.5 = 229.5 lb
Regalclaw 1000 + 65 = 1065 lb
Faelar 145 + 17.5 = 162.5 lb
Zithran 170 + 56(+25!) = 151 lb
Raena 29 + 18.75 = 47.75 lb
Brak 200 + 115.9 = 315.9 lb
Hareka 215 + 18 = 233 lb
Nick 170 + 12 = 182 lb

Faelar and Regalclaw [and Regalclaw again] and Brak
Raena is in Hareka's Haversack (which is being held by Faelar)
Hareka and Nick are in Penthar's Bag (which is being held by Faelar) (18 lbs left)
Zithran and Penthar are in Zithran's Bag (which is being held by Faelar) (??? lbs left)


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 7, 2005)

After much discussion and arguing and talking and getting distracted and getting bored and yelling and fighting and Faelar explaining and Brak being stubborn and Regalclaw almost biting poor Nick's hand off and just general chaos, the group finally organizes enough to get everything ready for Faelar to cast his spell.  The sun elf is smart enough to make sure that all extradimensional containers are kept outside of each other.  The last thing they need is a rift in the space time continuum leading to the Astral Plane, let alone the loss of one of the precious _bags of holding_, without which this teleportation would be impossible.

People in Extradimensions: You squeeze your body through the small, black opening.  A strange, sucking sensation pulls you all the way through.  An intense feeling of claustrophobia comes over you, the darkness is infinite, the "walls" of this place are extremely confining, and you can already feel the stale air becoming hot with your breath and uncomfortable from a lack of oxygen.  Those of you with cell mates are doubly uncomfortable.  Regardless, you hope that Faelar casts his spell soon.

Faelar and Brak (and Regalclaw): The elf begins weaving his magic.  Touching Brak on the shoulder and Regalclaw on the back, he speaks a few words of arcane power.  Instantly, with a flash of yellow-white light and a loud _*crack!*_ the three are in a small clearing where Faelar spent much of his time contemplating during his stay in the Yuirwood, just outside the half-elf city of Relkath's Foot.  The elf and the dwarf hastily set about releasing their companions from their extradimensions.

People in Extradimensions: A hand grabs you sharply and you are pulled violently from the blackness.  Gasping for sweet air, you are glad you didn't have to spend very long in that prison.

Everybody: The city awaits.  Aglarond's capital is 60 miles to the north, an area that Faelar  has studied carefully but is not very familiar with.  _What do you do?_


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2005)

Hareka unfurls his wings and stretchs his broad frame, the containment in the void of the bag of holding was a most unpleasant one for the dragonspawn.  "Thank you," he says curtly to Faelar, the air frosting at his icy breath, "although, in the future, I should learn that spell."


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 7, 2005)

Zithran stands up and stretches upon being let out of the bag. He then recovers his bag of holding and stows it in his equipment.

OOC - Added in weight of the Bag of Holding to character sheet. Later today I will mark what is actually in the bag on the sheet.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 7, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar steps from the bag, and breathes in deep breath. "Ah, home sweet home. I'd never mistake the sweet air of the Yuirwood!" He looks to Faelar. "Good job, my friend!" After stretching for a bit, Penthar goes over to Regalclaw, to see how he faired over the trip. Penthar absent-mindedly stroked the griffon's head as he checks him out.

Penthar turns to the rest of the party, to make sure they are no worse for wear from the travel. He looks around, noting their current location. "This looks like the outskirts of Relkath's Foot. So, that would make Velprintalar about 60 miles north, and Emmech, my hometown, about 180 miles northeast. I suggest we head towards the capital, where I can report in, and we can find out more information. If we travel north, sooner or later we'll either come across the river Vel, or the Watchwall. From there, it will be easy to find Velprintalar."

He looks at the rest of the party, which have confused looks. "The Watchwall? Oh, for those of you who don't know, Aglarond is on a peninsula. In order to defend the land from threats to the north, we've built a huge wall. It's called the Watchwall. My home, and my current post, is the town of Emmech, which is the most eastern town adjacent to the wall. Velprintalar, our capital, is also built into the wall. So, if we keep travelling north, we'll hit the watchwall soon enough... even sooner, if I come across some of my fellow gaurds patroling the land."

"By air, it'd probably still take me two days to get there. However, with the rest of us, it will take quite longer. Faelar, this is your neck of the woods... no pun intended. perhaps some of the people here can supply us with mounts?"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 10, 2005)

Bump?


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 11, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> Bump?




I'm waiting on Faelar's response.


----------



## Krug (Jul 11, 2005)

Brak feels a bit frazzled after the use of that spell. "Efficient magic, though I can only understand the distance I've walked with my feet." Realising he's not very familiar with this part of the world, and woods, he awaits Faelar's response as well. He takes a few good swings with his axe to chop up some wood, testing his muscles.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 11, 2005)

Faelar lets out a sigh of relief as he arrives outside of Relkath's Foot, on the grassy knoll overlooking the city he liked to lounge around at.  There was always a slight chance of error in teleporting, but they had arrived safely.  The sight and scent of the Yuirwood invigorates Faelar.  This is his home.

Responding to Penthar's question, Faelar says "Yes, my friend Four-fingers Ben has stables in Relkath's Foot, I'm sure he can supply us with all manner of mounts, if that's how we want to travel.  Shall we purchase mounts then?"


----------



## Krug (Jul 12, 2005)

"If mounts it has to be," sighs Brak. He hated riding, unsure why humans enjoyed it so much. He prefered it when his feet were in contact with the hard ground.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 12, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

"Well, I have my own mount, but for the others..."  Penthar turns to the half-dragon "unless, of course, you wish to join me in the sky?"

Penthar mounts Regalclaw, and the two prepare to follow Faelar and the rest to Four-Fingers' stable.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jul 12, 2005)

Nick stumbled around, disoriented, while this exchange took place. Although he understood what had happened, he'd never been exposed to these forces before.  After a moment, though, he shook his head several times and smiled.  "Horses, certainly.  Fine animals, fine..."  His voice trailed off and he docilely followed the rest.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 12, 2005)

Zithran nods his assent to horses, leaving the decision making to those that know the area.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 14, 2005)

Umm... what are you waiting for now?


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jul 14, 2005)

"To Relkath's Foot, then."   Nick said, pointing to the only member of the party with any local knowledge.  "You shall have to lead the way."


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 16, 2005)

Zithran starts walking in whatever direction the stables are in.


----------



## Krug (Jul 16, 2005)

Brak follows behind, humming a dwarven mining tune to himself.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 16, 2005)

> "To Relkath's Foot, then."  Nick said, pointing to the only member of the party with any local knowledge. "You shall have to lead the way."



Faelar nods and looks around the clearing, smiling as the memories of his home come flooding back.  Without a moment's thought, he sets off in the direction of Relkath's Foot, which is generally west _east_ of the current location.

The walk is a relatively short one, the sun has barely moved from its position when the group left the clearing.  Apparently at their destination, Faelar motions for the group to stop a moment.  Hands to his mouth, he shouts out a bird-like call to the seemingly empty woods.  Almost immediately, the call is echoed back, though from directly above.  Looking up, each member of the group can see a long rope ladder descending from an unseen source.  A half-elf slides quickly down the ladder and greets Faelar with a bow, which Faelar, of course, returns.  The half-elf smiles and nods to Faelar and the rest, gesturing silently that they should continue on their way.  Wordlessly, the visitor climbs quickly back up the ladder to his invisible perch in the trees.

Faelar leads the group further west, guides them through an area of very thick and thorny underbrush by way of a well hidden trail, and finally arrives at the Green Man, one of two local inns at Relkath's Foot.  Satisfied, Faelar enters the inn and has a short conversation with the keeper.  Shortly after he informs the party that the Green Man will happily provide them with equine transportation to Velprintalar, for the small fee of 15 silver per horse.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 17, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Penthar waits on his mount as the rest of the party settles their tabs with Four-Fingers. Once they've concluded their business, Penthar will take to the air, and try to get his bearings. He'll look to the north, and see if he can find the watchwall. If not, he'll also try to see if he can see any other Aglarondan Griffonriders on patrol.


----------



## Krug (Jul 17, 2005)

"Any ponies?" asks Brak, looking at the horses squarely in the eye. If not, he'll sigh and take a horse. He'll struggle not to fall off as he rides.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 17, 2005)

"I'll take the tamest horse you have. I'm used to my own feet," Zithran tells the stable owner.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 17, 2005)

Harvey: Neither the Watchwall nor the capital city is over the horizon from Penthar's vantage point high above the forest, but he knows the general direction to travel and Regalclaw has an instinctive compass which always points towards home.  No other Aglarondan griffonrider patrols are in the area currently, but if he stays in the air Penthar is sure to meet up with one in due course.

Krug: The half-elven stable keeper eyes Brak strangely and then shrugs and says, "Aye, I've got one pony.  'Tis my daughter's, and she will be loathe to part with it.  But, if you want it badly, I might be able to arrange... a deposit... which will be refunded upon your safe arrival at Velprintalar.  Would that be suitable, good dwarf?"

Lefferts: With a chuckle, he says, "_Tame?_  You want a _tame_ horse?  You won't find a tame horse in this entire forest!  These ones here are almost as intelligent as that dwarf over there.  In fact, I think the only reason they carry us folk around is for good food and shelter.  These woods have that effect on animals...  So, suffice to say, I cannot guarantee a 'tame' horse for you, sir."


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 17, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> With a chuckle, he says, "_Tame?_  You want a _tame_ horse?  You won't find a tame horse in this entire forest!  These ones here are almost as intelligent as that dwarf over there.  In fact, I think the only reason they carry us folk around is for good food and shelter.  These woods have that effect on animals...  So, suffice to say, I cannot guarantee a 'tame' horse for you, sir."




"Well then, which one is least likely to throw a rider? The dwarf is probably a better rider than I am!" Zithran then hands over the silver for the horse.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 17, 2005)

Just as they are about to leave, a messenger runs up.  "Faelar? Faelar Tarnruth? I heard you were here!"  Out of breath, the boy gives Faelar a message. "From the Masters of the Yuirwood."

Faelar opens the scroll and reads, his brow furrowing.

"I'm sorry, I cannot continue on this important mission.  There is trouble in the Sildeyuir, and I must help my brethren.  The situation is dire, and they need everyone's help.  Old Sal has put a fine team together, I know you will succeed without me.  Good luck everyone."

With a bow, Faelar says his goodbyes and rides off into the Yuirwood.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2005)

Hareka grimaces, "few animals do not shy at my presence, if you have a horse that is willing, then that one will do."  The dragon-blooded sorcerer stretches his limbs and looks to the others as Faelar departs, "it seems we will be without such expedient travel in the future for now."  He will hand over the small fee to the stable keeper so long as he acquires an appropriate mount, breathing out a puff of frosty air.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 18, 2005)

> "Well then, which one is least likely to throw a rider? The dwarf is probably a better rider than I am!" Zithran then hands over the silver for the horse.




The keeper seems taken aback.  "A dwarf...  the better rider?  What in the gods' names is becoming of society these days!"  He sighs and glances at the horses.  "The friendliest one is little Andrea over there, she's got a big white patch over her eyes.  If she takes a liking to you, she's real nice, but don't treat her wrong or mark my words, you'll be flat on your arse long before you reach the capital!  Here, give her a treat and pet her face, she likes that.  Go on."  He hands Zithran an apple.  Zithran walks over to Andrea and feeds her the apple while gingerly stroking her face.  She eats it greedily, but is very careful not to bite his fingers.  Her ears lay down to the side and her huge, brown eyes close as Zithran scratches a little more confidently.  Satisfied, he takes his and away and starts to walk away.  Very quickly, the great head of his horse nudges him softly on the shoulder, seeming to pull him backwards.  Zithran smiles and gives Andrea a few more strokes before he unties her and saddles up.

Brak decides that his comfort is worth the gold for a pony, and he'll get refunded at the end of the journey anyway.  The half-elven stable keeper leaves for a short while and returns with the pony.  Brak hands him the 30 gold, as bargained, and hops on the pony, which nearly collapses under his weight.  Screaming loudly, the half-elf practically shoves Brak off the poor creature and screams at Brak to take his damn armor off.  Incensed, the owner forces the party to take along another horse for their equipment, bringing the grand total up to 40 gold and 5 silver, with 30 gold to be refunded upon their arrival at Velprintalar.

With everyone finally saddled up, the group, minus Faelar, heads north on a well-traveled (for a city in the forest) road.  The first leg of the journey goes by uneventfully, probably thanks to the watchful eye of the Relkathian watch, keeping guard unseen from the trees above.  Thanks to the heavy loads and Brak's mount's short legs, the trip moves at a leasurely pace, traveling only 20 miles in the first day.  Camp is set up in a nearby clearing with a circle of stones in it, possibly one of the many Menhir Circles nestled in the Yuirwood.  The stones may have a bit of an enchantment repelling aggressive beasts and bugs, because the night was very peaceful, even pleasant.

The second day went just as easy, and a little past noon the forest broke and became a great rolling plain.  The town of Halendos was a little short of their proposed travel time, but the group decided to rent an inn and stable and sleep there rather than rush.  One night and 1 gold later, they were on their way.

Dusk of the third day, Velprintalar came into sight.  Or rather, the great gates of Velprintalar, set into the Watchwall itself.  Penthar, who had been making and maintaining contact with his fellow griffonriders throughout the journey, was expected and welcomed by the guard, as was the rest of the group, though Hareka gots a few strange looks and double takes.

Once past the gates, the glorious city that is Velprintalar opens up in front of them.  There are people everywhere, streets bustling with business, and, of course, the Simbul's great green palace looking spectacular in the sunset.  Penthar has business with his officers and he leaves to do that.  The rest of the party is greeted by a young half-elf who claims to be a representative of the Green Man.  Andrea seems to recognize him, and that's good enough for Zithran, who has made quite a friend out of her over the three days.  Brak stiffly hands the half-elf stable boy Four-Fingers' receipt and receives his 30 gold on the spot.  The stable boy leads them a short distance away, out of the busy front gates and in a greener location, to the stable.

Penthar arranged for accomadations with the other griffonriders during the journey, so they all head to the Aglarondan barracks where they are provided with 3 rooms connected by one common room for no charge.  Servants come and deliver dinner and, in the morning, breakfast.

The group has made it to Velprintalar.  Now, lacking Faelar and his teleportation (and it being doubtful that he could even teleport them to Narfell), the issue of transportation to Narfell is the main topic of discussion.  Flying mounts could probably be purchased, very expensive, or magical teleportation, probably even more expensive.  Velprintalar, being a port city, has many ships passing through, trading, and ferrying.  That would doubtless be the most effective and efficient way of traveling.  The decision is up to the group, of course, and they brainstorm for other ways as well.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 18, 2005)

OOC: A pause, waiting for agreement on sea travel and any other actions which need to take place on land/before the final journey to Narfell.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2005)

Hareka gives a grin to the odd person who glances too sidelong in his direction, razor sharp icy-white teeth glittering amongst a veil of frosty air.

"Although I dislike being bound to a floating hunk of wood for transportation, I do not believe I could make the journey on my own wing if it is of considerable length beyond a day's swift travel.  By ship seems the simplest and least expensive of options, besides, with our wealth, we could surely travel in relative luxury on a common ship."  He speaks while lifting a glass of water to his lips.









*OOC:*


What is the weather like where we are?


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 18, 2005)

OOC: Cloudy with a chance of meatballs.  Okay, just the first part.  Little to no rain in the very near future (today or tomorrow), but possibly in the next tenday.  And in case I haven't mentioned it, it's midspring, the second week of Tarsakh, only a tenday and a half away from Greengrass, the annual holiday.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> OOC: Cloudy with a chance of meatballs.  Okay, just the first part.  Little to no rain in the very near future (today or tomorrow), but possibly in the next tenday.  And in case I haven't mentioned it, it's midspring, the second week of Tarsakh, only a tenday and a half away from Greengrass, the annual holiday.












*OOC:*


I guess I meant more along the lines of general climate: tropical, temperate, arid, humid? what sort of climate is the area?  Basically it'll affect my description of how Hareka (a cold living creature) will react to his environment.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 18, 2005)

OOC: After a brief search through my books, I can find no reference to weather.  So rather than look on the internet, I estimated the position of the equator and the average position of Aglarond.  I came to the conclusion that its climate is probably very similar to Florida, and that Velprintalar's should be close to Tampa's.  For our purposes, it is so.  Therefore!  It is quite humid though not hot, the proximity to the water takes the edge off the heat in the summer but adds its own type of unpleasantness.  It's warming up from the winter now, quite pleasant really, an undertone of hot with accents of cool winds from the northern waters.  It's still chilly at nights, though.  Long story short: tropical, humid.  How's that?


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 18, 2005)

Zithran tries to get comfortable on one of the bunks in their barracks, "I can barely ride a horse, I don't think I would be very comfortable with a flying mount.  How long would it take to get to Narfell by ship?"


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jul 18, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> OOC: After a brief search through my books, I can find no reference to weather.  So rather than look on the internet, I estimated the position of the equator and the average position of Aglarond.  I came to the conclusion that its climate is probably very similar to Florida, and that Velprintalar's should be close to Tampa's.  For our purposes, it is so.  Therefore!  It is quite humid though not hot, the proximity to the water takes the edge off the heat in the summer but adds its own type of unpleasantness.  It's warming up from the winter now, quite pleasant really, an undertone of hot with accents of cool winds from the northern waters.  It's still chilly at nights, though.  Long story short: tropical, humid.  How's that?











*OOC:*


And it rains every **** day, right at happy hour


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 18, 2005)

The only ships that travel close to Narfell are those that dock in Uthmere, the only major port city on the east coast of the Eastern Reach (the bay just north of Aglarond).  Of those ships, the fastest are the sailing ships, two masted boats that make the journey in a solid 8 days.  Pirates have been spotted and encountered more frequently in the nearby waters of late, and a group of seasoned adventurers would likely be welcomed aboard one of these trade ships, perhaps even free of charge.

OOC: Check the OOC thread.  New post of mine.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 18, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

OOC: Hope no one minds if I post some stuff retrospectively from Rae's big journey post 

Penthar's eyes light up as the caravan approaches the grand gates of Velprintalar. He calls out to the rest of the party... "Now this... this is a wonder to behold!"

As the party enters the city proper, Penthar calls out to his fellow guards. "Hoy! How fares the city?" He dismounts from Regalclaw, and joins two of his brethren standing guard at the gates.

Penthar turns to the party. "If you wait here, I will make sure the finest of accomodations are made for us. In the meantime, I beg leave of you to report in."

Penthar follows his comrades, and enters the main barracks at Velprintalar. He walks to the sergeant in charge. "Sir. I have news to report to High Captain Hovor Seawind. It is of the highest importance!"

OOC: Rae, if you want to RPG this out, I would enjoy... if not, feel free to skip thru...


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 20, 2005)

"Of course.  If it is... as you say, of such dire importance... we should retire to a more private location.  Shall we?"  The captain turns and mounts his own griffon, clearly expecting Penthar to follow.  They kick off and fly toward the massive, newly renovated barracks.  Landing atop the building, in the griffon aviary, both men dismount and lead their griffons to the keepers.  The captain leads Penthar down the tower and through a few corridors to his office where he sits behind a great wooden desk and motions for Penthar to sit across from him.  "Now, good sir.  What is it you have to tell me?"

OOC: Of course I would!  Assuming the others don't mind.  But we'll make it quick.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 21, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

Not to take too much time repeating previous posts, but Penthar will outline his meeting with Old Sal, the threat of the red dragon, the threat from Narfell, the possibility of the Red Wizards' involvement.

*For Rae:*
[SBLOCK]
He'll also outline all of the members of the party, their abilities, names, descriptions, etc. just in case something happens. He'll mention to the captain that they seem a trustworthy bunch, but he'd feel safer if there are assurances that his superiors know about his colleagues in case he does not return.
[/SBLOCK]

"...so, in conclusion, we've been tasked with heading into Narfell and begin interrupting this red dragon's operations. I would like to continue on with this mission, sir, but would recommend in my absense stengthening up the watchwall's defenses in the meantime. Also, if there is a method that is reliable, I would be able to send scounting reports back, to inform you if enemy troops advance."

Penthar waits for his orders.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 23, 2005)

The captain nods knowingly throughout much of his story, and does not seem surprised that the Thayan Red Wizards are involved in the scheme.  When Penthar has finished, he nods again and leans forward.  "The Simbul herself summoned me recently, and though she was vague, she is not ignorant of these happenings you speak of.  She told me to expect you, and we have already begun preparations to strengthen our defenses, on her orders."  He stands up and reaches below his great wooden desk to produce a thin wooden box, well polished and with ornate carvings.  Shuffling some parchment aside and into piles, he places the box on the desk, in between himself and Penthar.  "She also gave me this."  The captain opens the box to reveal a velvet interior and two large golden rings, about as big as necklace.  "Perhaps you've heard of arcane creations called _ring gates_?  This is a special set, crafted by the Simbul herself, specially for our use.  If you'll notice, these are crafted with gold rather than iron and are somewhat smaller than a normal pair of _ring gates_.  The gold, infused with the Simbul's magic of course, allows them to work at a much further range, but they can transport only small, light objects, such as a piece parchment or an envelope.  You will not be able to reach through to the other ring like other _ring gates_, and for that I am somewhat grateful, since it would be awful for one of these rings to fall into the wrong hands, but you and I will be able to communicate, and the Simbul will know of your status.  You are to send word not less than once a week."  He hands Penthar one golden ring and places the other in a locked drawer in his desk and then stands.  He grabs Penthar's wrist firmly and shakes it.  "Thank you for your report, good knight, Aglarond is safer because you are in the skies.  May the gods smile on you wherever you go."  He motions to the door and returns to his seat at the desk, looking at maps and lists which begin to fill the space he cleared for the box.


----------



## Krug (Jul 23, 2005)

Brak grumbles, "So where does one go for a drink? My throat is parched drier than a Salamander's horn," he says.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 24, 2005)

The group of adventurers taking lodge in the Aglarondan barracks of Velprintalar are treated almost as well as visiting ambassadors.  An attendant and a guard are posted outside their rooms during their entire stay, and all it takes Brak to get his alcohol is a loud, dwarven shout through the heavy wooden door.  Within minutes, the attendant knocks and enters politely with several mugs and a well-muscled man behind carrying a great keg.  Satisfied, Brak drinks as only a dwarf can.

After a pleasant, uneventful evening, Penthar finds his way back to his traveling companions and tells them of his meeting with the captain.  (OOC: Whether he tells them of the _gate ring_ now in his possession I leave up to Harvey.)  They discuss their options some and decide on taking a ship.

The next day, Penthar calls in some favors and arranges for the group to be transported to Uthmere on one of the double masted sailing ships, one that boasts being the fastest ship in the sea and able to make the journey in less than 7 days.  Whether or not this is true is indeterminable, as only the crew knows when they leave and when they arrive.  Regardless, Penthar's friend trusts the captain, one Ebenezer Falcon, a name that Penthar has heard spoken with some reverence and fear.  As luck would have it, the ship leaves port this very afternoon, so the group gathers its belongings, makes its last minute purchases (OOC: Anyone? Last chance before you're out to sea.), and heads to the dock.

They arrive just past noon, and most of the cargo has been loaded already.   A few sailors are still hoisting some small crates up the gangway, but the largest pieces have already been loaded and stowed.  They are greeted by a refined gentleman who introduces himself as "Mr. Tibbons, first mate aboard this fine ship, the _Majesty_.  I must say, the captain is very pleased that you'll be joining us on this voyage..."  His voice drops to whisper.  "We've quite a cargo aboard, a lot of gold invested in this run.  I must admit, we were a tad worried about security and very concerned about hiring unknown security, but when we heard of good Sir Penthar and his friends here in need of transport, why, we were happy to oblige.  Free of charge, of course, and you'll be treated as well as the captain, I can assure you."  He raises his volume back to normal.  "Now!  If you'll follow me aboard, I can show you where to put your things and where you'll be sleeping.  Then we'll head to the captain's cabin.  Come along then."

Everyone is led down into the belly of the ship, into a small room with nine hammocks, a round table with five backless chairs, and four large chests against a wall with two circular windows looking out on the port side of the ship.  Mr. Tibbons informs everyone that this is their private cabin and that the chests are empty for their use.  Once everyone has deposited their gear, he leads them up and out, to the captain's cabin.

OOC: I'm taking a break for a while, feel free to interject.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 24, 2005)

OOC: I typed this giant thing and lost it.  I'm disappointed and discouraged, so I'm not going to rewrite it now.  I'll try again when I'm not on a laptop.


----------



## Krug (Jul 24, 2005)

_Sorry to hear that Rae... Things are turning out quite interesting!_


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 25, 2005)

Mr. Tibbons leads the group across the deck to a heavy wooden door.  He looks as though he is about to turn the latch, and then pauses, and knocks loudly instead.  There is a low grunt and a rustling of cloth, then a quick succession of thumping and knocking on the ground, and the door is yanked open.

In the doorway now stands, at a full four foot three inches of height, a dwarf with a great black beard.  He wears a navy drop back coat with many silver buttons down the front, a white shirt with a ruffled collar and cuffs, and a tricorn hat with a jaunty white feather in it.  At his hip rests a beautifully crafted scimitar, very clean but not without evidence of battle use.  He shouts at the first mate, “Tibbons!  Ye’re here!  We’re good t’go then, aye?  Alrigh’!”  The dwarf blows past Mr. Tibbons and up the three stairs from the cabin door onto the deck.  His coat flying back in the wind, it is now clear that the dwarf is missing one leg and it has been replaced by a great wooden peg.  As he runs, his footsteps make a signature _thud clunk, thud clunk._ “Come on, ye sea dogs, get t’work, we got a ship to sail!  Move yer arse!”  He gives one deckhand, bent over tying some ropes, a swift kick in the pants, almost knocking the poor man overboard.  He grabs some rope ladder and climbs, swift as a monkey, up a mast and jumps onto the helm, scaring the daylights out of another sailor.  The captain grabs the wheel and whisks his hat off his head shouting, “Alrigh’ mates, we’re off!  To home, the high seas!”

Mr. Tibbons straightens his clothes and turns to the group.  “That… is Captain Ebenezer Falcon.”  He turns to the helm and shouts, “Ahem… Captain!  I need you down here to speak with our guests!”  The dwarf’s head jerks around, he grabs the deckhand he startled earlier and shoves him into place at the wheel.  Then he jumps off the helm and lands next to Mr. Tibbons, his peg leg driving a dent into the deck’s wood.  He looks down and shouts, “Bah!  Who let me deck get this bloody hole in it?!  C’mere, you, aye, you!”  His sword in hand, he points at a sailor who happened to be walking by.  “Fix this up!  What do I pay you blokes for, anyway?!  Come on!  Faster, faster, faster!”  He slaps the sailor he selected for the repair on the rear as he scurries away to get the tools to fix the deck.

The captain turns to Tibbons and says, “Alrigh’, what d’ye need now, Tibbons?”  The mate gestures behind him at the group.  Falcon shouts out, “Oh, aye!  Security, aye, aye, move aside, Tibbons, I’ve got business to conduct.”  He roughly pushes past Mr. Tibbons, who walks off, scowling, to the side of the boat.  Falcon addresses the group in his gruff, dwarven voice, “Nah!  I hear ye all need t’get t’Uthmere, eh?  Well, I’m happy t’serve the Simbul in any way I can, seein’ as how it’s by her grace, gods bless ‘er, that I’ve gotten where I am today!  But since ye’re aboard, ye can help me out a bit, eh?  Pirates are rampant these days, and they’re getting’ bolder with each successful pillage.  I need you mates t’keep alert an’ ready t’fight, in case we come across one.  I’ve got me own sailors t’watch fer ships on the horizon, don’ worry ‘bout that, but if we spot one, I want you to give ‘em yer all, eh?  That’ll show them pirates who’s who in _my_ sea!  Other ‘an tha’, ye got no duties.  Mess’ll be served to yer cabin at dusk an’ dawn, or ye can eat with the crew if ye like.”

He looks up at Hareka.  “He eat normal stuff?  I’ve got a few live animals in the ‘old, if that’s what ye like.”  Then he scans over Regalclaw.  “And that… er, him… er… Well, he kin eat what ‘e likes and sleep where ‘e wants.  Don’ know if he’ll fit down below, though…”  Falcon taps his good foot on the deck and looks about, then shoots his head toward the group.  “Alrigh’ then!  Any questions?  Good!  We’re off!”  He leaps up to the helm again and shoves the sailor at the wheel aside, calling out orders and cursing at his sailors like only a dwarven ship captain might.

The first 2 days of the voyage go by uneventfully.  Several ships are sighted and hailed, but they are simply passing merchants, docking in Velprintalar.  The third day, the _Majesty_ sails by the burning corpse of another vessel and Falcon doubles the watch.  That night, after dinner, the crow’s nest sights another vessel, flying no flag.  Falcon orders all hands on deck.  The other ship is headed straight for the _Majesty_, and with his scope, Falcon can see cutlass wielding men dressed in ragged cloth on deck.

The captain says quietly to the group, “Nah, I’d like to see this through without a single man lost, on our side anyway.  To Hell with them pirates, but I’ve got sailors with families and lives aboard.  I don’ know what each o’ ye can do, so tell me nah if ye’ve got any ideas other than jus’ waitin’ fer the bastards to come to us.”  He waits for an answer.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> Then he jumps off the helm and lands next to Mr. Tibbons, his peg leg driving a dent into the deck’s wood.  He looks down and shouts, “Bah!  Who let me deck get this bloody hole in it?!  C’mere, you, aye, you!”  His sword in hand, he points at a sailor who happened to be walking by.  “Fix this up!  What do I pay you blokes for, anyway?!  Come on!  Faster, faster, faster!”  He slaps the sailor he selected for the repair on the rear as he scurries away to get the tools to fix the deck.




OOC: If a Mending spell will repair the dent, Hareka will channel the arcane energies to mend the dent in the plank.



> He looks up at Hareka.  “He eat normal stuff?  I’ve got a few live animals in the ‘old, if that’s what ye like.”




Hareka grins his toothy grin, saying nothing for the moment, _amusing fellow._



> The first 2 days of the voyage go by uneventfully.  Several ships are sighted and hailed, but they are simply passing merchants, docking in Velprintalar.  The third day, the _Majesty_ sails by the burning corpse of another vessel and Falcon doubles the watch.  That night, after dinner, the crow’s nest sights another vessel, flying no flag.  Falcon orders all hands on deck.  The other ship is headed straight for the _Majesty_, and with his scope, Falcon can see cutlass wielding men dressed in ragged cloth on deck.
> 
> The captain says quietly to the group, “Nah, I’d like to see this through without a single man lost, on our side anyway.  To Hell with them pirates, but I’ve got sailors with families and lives aboard.  I don’ know what each o’ ye can do, so tell me nah if ye’ve got any ideas other than jus’ waitin’ fer the bastards to come to us.”  He waits for an answer.




Spreading his wings, Hareka speaks out "it'll be taken care of."  Muttering a verse in draconic which seems to twist the air around him, the dragonspawn disappears into a veil of obscurity and there is only the shudder of the deck and the rush of wind as he launches himself into the air and his wings lift him higher.

Winging through the air, he'll survey the approaching ship to potentially locate any particularly dangerous or important looking individuals.









*OOC:*


Cast Greater Invisibility on self, take Flight.  How far away is the approaching ship?  How big?  That will mostly determine my course of action.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 27, 2005)

OOC - Can Zithran make out details of the cutlass-wielders? Does he see any obvious spellcasters?  (60' Darkvision)


----------



## Krug (Jul 27, 2005)

"Why does he argh so much? Is he in pain?" mutters Brak. "I hope I don't have to eat... fish," he says.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 27, 2005)

The ship is still a ways off, two ship lengths, approximately 200'.  It is approaching at a rate of about 2 mph (15' per round).  

Hareka: Flying high above the sea, Hareka can see that the boats are very similar in size and design: both are double-masted, and both are about 90' long, bow to stern, and 20' wide.  A quick count reveals about 20 cutlass wielding pirates, give or take, one at the helm, and one regal looking fellow with a falchion in hand, probably the captain.

Zithran: The ship is much too distant for Zithran to make out more than vague silhouettes of humanoids aboard the ship.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 27, 2005)

Zithran waits for the other ship to approach, while mentally cataloging his options.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> Hareka: Flying high above the sea, Hareka can see that the boats are very similar in size and design: both are double-masted, and both are about 90' long, bow to stern, and 20' wide.  A quick count reveals about 20 cutlass wielding pirates, give or take, one at the helm, and one regal looking fellow with a falchion in hand, probably the captain.












*OOC:*


Is the captain (as I'll assume) near the helmsman?


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 27, 2005)

Roger that.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Gaining altitude as he flies towards the opposing ship, Hareka mutters a string of twisting draconic words and a series of frosty explosions rock the deck of the opposing ship.









*OOC:*


Fly a bit closer and higher, cast Energy Substituted (cold) Firebrand (Magic of Faerun): 11 five foot radius bursts, each dealing 11d6 cold damage, Reflex save for half (DC 24), SR applies; There are enough bursts to cover half of the deck of the ship; 10 bursts down the center line of the ship plus an additional 1 burst into the main sails.  Making sure to hit the captain and the helmsman if I can.


----------



## Krug (Jul 27, 2005)

"What? The mage is having all the fun!" says Brak, drawing out his axe. "Send some of them my way, you dolt!" he says, yelling at the mage.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 27, 2005)

The night sky lights up as an explosive display of blue fireworks appears only two hundred feet away.  Bursts of ice explode all over the pirate ship, one utterly destroying the main mast and the crow's nest.  The final burst in this rapid show of power detonates at the helm, and the captain's wheel flies off into the sea as the main mast tilts and cracks, eventually breaking in half and splintering into the side of the boat.

After the explosions stop, only one terrified voice can be heard, screaming bloody murder as it runs about the ship.  After only a short while, one final blood curdling scream emits from the lone pirate as he jumps ship and lands in ice cold water.  Vain splashing attempts can be heard over his loud gargling.

Captain Falcon says to his first mate, "Well, I'd have liked t'keep the ship, but damn."


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jul 27, 2005)

Slack-jawed, Nick watched in amazement from the near side of the ship as the pirate vessel slipped under the waves.  His _Fly_ spell halted in mid-cast, he wondered if it would be prudent to rescue the sole survivor.

_"Damned impressive spell,"_ he thought to himself.  _"I must try to pick that one up.  Sure hope they really were pirates."_


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2005)

"Dang it," says Brak, putting back his axe. "You have any wood or dried meat I can chop?" he asks the captain.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 28, 2005)

"Their souls go to Kelemvor for judgement," intones Zithran.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2005)

Pleased with himself, Hareka wings back to the ship, landing with an invisible whoosh and thud amongst his companions.  Like shaking crystals of ice from his skin, the veil of obscurity which conceals him falls away and the dragonkin flecks off a few glimmering motes from his shoulder.  Turning to the captain, the smile on his face gives the more pure-hearted of you a moment of pause, "pity for their cargo assuredly, but no lives threatened."

Casting his oddly-warm violet eyes to the others, "does anyone happen to have some mulled wine?  I could go for a drink and a leg of lamb."


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 28, 2005)

There's a stunned silence on the deck of the _Majesty_, all heads turned toward and eyes locked on Hareka, the great icy beast that single-handedly destroyed a dread pirate ship and its entire crew.  After a long moment, Captain Falcon snaps to and shouts loudly, "Did you _hear_ that?  The man wants wine and mutton!  GET 'IM WHAT 'E WANTS!!"  Immediately the ship springs into action, at least five men rushing down to the hold to get the food and drink.  The whole group of adventurers is given a wide berth.

Falcon paces back and forth, teetering on his peg leg every other step.  He turns to stare at Hareka once again.  "I must say, quite impressive, damn good job there."  He walks up to the dragonkin and reaches up to put a hand on his shoulder.  He almost makes it, but is in fact much too short for the action to look at all normal.  Stepping backward, Falcon coughs and says gruffly, "Righ' then, onward.  To Uthmere.  Righ'..."  He totters back to his cabin, muttering things under his breath.  The group returns to their own cabin to sleep.  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

The rest of the trip is uneventful, not a single mast is spotted on the horizon until the eighth day (apparently the _Majesty_ couldn't match it's seven day record this time) when they reached the great portcity of Uthmere.

It is a time of splendor for Uthmere, Lord Uthlain, who is currently reigning over the city, has finally succeeded in overtaking Telflamm as the major port in the Easting Reach.  Though it isn't so much Uthlain's initiative that sparked the change, it's more that Telflamm has increased tariffs and taxes of late, not to mention strict new shipping laws that are actually enforced.  Nonetheless, the _Majesty_ docks in a new Uthmere, a shining city of wealth.  Tibbons has discussed plans of travel to Narfell with the group: they could take the highway east to Kront and then the Cold Road north into Narfell or just travel northeast through the woods, which may be a little faster but also far more dangerous.  It's up to them, of course.  But for now, it's time to disembark from the ship.  Captain Falcon seems excited.

"Well then, I hate t'see ye go.  That show out there... aye, 'twas a good one.  Me seadogs won't be soon forgettin' that.  An' I'm sure that half o' Uthmere knows o' yer doin's nah, mate.  So!  Here's what I was hopin' ye could do...  If ye could do that little... invisible thinger again?  And then leave?  See, then I could tell me sailors that yer still aboard, an' boy if that don' keep the pirates away, eh?  What d'ye say?"

[sblock]OOC: So it's up to you guys which route to take.  And it's up to Ferrix about Falcon's suggestion.  [/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Jul 29, 2005)

Grumbling, Brak takes his leave. "I'm glad to be on dry land," says the dwarf. "I'd vote for travelling through the woods. After all Dragonboy will just blast any enemy we encounter into smithereens! Oh and thank you, Captain Falcon, for the hospitality, and the mutton. I have tasted boots with more flavour, and I have a better understanding on why our race has stayed in the mountains and not on the waters."


----------



## Harvey (Jul 30, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

OOC: Wow! A lot has happened in my absence! Cool!

Penthar receives the wooden box with the utmost respect, examining the box's ornate construction as he receives his orders. He opens the box and slides the gold ring on his wrist. Shaking his commander's hand, he replies "I will endeavor to continue to make you, and Aglarond, proud."

Dismissed, he returns to his travelling companions, and fills them in. He makes no secret about the ring gate, but will politely decline if one of the members asks to inspect it in detail. (i.e. he will not remove the ring). 

While making arrangements for travel the next day, Penthar thanks the Realms that his old friend, Benes Athramar, now works for the great Ebenezer Falcon. After promising to repay the debt, Penthar secures the party passage on the _Majesty_. He is sure to secure extra food for himself and Regalclaw before the ship departs shore.

Once onboard, Penthar is pleased with his accomodations, and equally pleased that his mount has found a niche to nestle into topside. He chuckles in amusement at the captain's comments on Regalclaw's nourishment, but respectfully replies that the griffon can make due.

The days pass without incident, as Penthar tries to spend some time learning about the party. On the third day, unfortunately, Penthar was checking up on Regalclaw at aft as did not hear the call for all hands. He did, however, hear the explosion off-boat. Popping his head up, the makes out the grumbling of his dwarven comrade. Rushing fore, he is just in time to see Hareka land to the adoration of the crew.

Well, Penthar thinks to himself, looks like we've no fear of pirates during this journey! He congratulates Hareka on his quick smiting of their foes, and offers to share an aerial watch with the half-dragon if the need arises.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 30, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Grifffonrider*

With the first lingering feelings of homesickness setting in, Penthar disembarks the _Majesty_. He bids the captain fair voyage, and takes in the sights of Uthmere.

At Brak's comments, Penthar gives a chuckle. He asks the dwarf in a pleasant tone "so you're saying you don't want Regalclaw to give you another ride anytime soon?"  He smiles, waiting for the sure-to-come sacrastic reply from the dwarf.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 31, 2005)

"I say we take the highway. No sense inviting danger until we get closer to our goal," states Zithran.


----------



## Krug (Aug 1, 2005)

"I want my feet to feel the ground for a while before riding on him," replies Brak, who is tired of being seasick. "Highway or wood, whichever it shall be, I am open."

PS: We might wanna just let a leader decide. I've seen PBP games stalled for ages when presented with these kinda choices.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2005)

Hareka will oblige the Captain and disappears to leave the ship, following his companions from the air for a ways and then reappears.

Posed with either the forests or the highway, Hareka shrugs, "what's the wait worth?  If we can get through the forests in short order, let us be done with it and go that route, and what is more exciting the trodden road or the open wild?"  This he says with an almost sardonic parody of a bard or leader.


----------



## Harvey (Aug 1, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*

"So, we have one vote for the open road..."  he says, nodding to Zithran "and one vote for the forest..."  with a nod to Hareka "and one vote for either way. I'd have to cast my vote for the open road as well. While the forest would be more ideal for those of us who could fly over it, taking the road would allow us to meet other travellers and get some information on the lay of the land in these parts."


----------



## WampusCat43 (Aug 1, 2005)

"In my profession, I've found it prudent to remove the element of surprise as much as possible,"  the wizard opined in the manner of academy instructor.  "Therefore, I cast my vote for the road.  This would also allow our flying friends the opportunity to scout further and more accurately."


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 3, 2005)

Zithran speaks, "So I guess we've decided on the road. How far is it? Should we get horses? I prefer to walk, but I don't want to waste time."


----------



## Krug (Aug 4, 2005)

"The road it be then!" says Brak impatiently.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

"Fine then, buy stock if your knees are weak.  Let us continue," the dragonkin says with a hiss, perhaps he is agitated.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 7, 2005)

With some members being impatient, the party decides not to spend the evening in Uthmere, despite its beauty.  Thanks to his newfound fame and the success of the run, Falcon offers to pay for horses for the group.  Thus the journey to Kront begins.

They sleep in road side inns at dusk and set off again at dawn every day.  Seven days it takes to travel to the road town, Bezentil, the only 'town' big enough to warrant any mention.  And then four more days to Kront, which is a hamlet only a little bigger than Bezentil.  Here in Kront, the party hears tell of Bildoobaris, the great tent-city of Narfell that gathers for a tenday in the summer.  Caravans are already departing for the trade meeting, even though it is a few months away.  Everyone enjoys a meal of fresh fish, caught in Lake Ashane, before setting off once again, this time heading north on the Cold Road, to Narfell, their final destination.

There are far fewer settlements of any kind on the Cold Road, with a couple of caravans on their way to Narfell being the most civilized form of human contact.  A few times, some ragged looking humans appear on the road, but once they catch sight of Penthar, mounted on mighty Regalclaw, and Hareka, with his massive wings and icy shell, they run off into the distance.  The vegetation grows sparse and the temperature drops a fair amount, much to Hareka's delight.  There is no indication of when the group reaches Narfell, other than a tiny, early version of Bildoobaris, consisting of one caravan and a small tribe's worth of tents.  After five more days of travel, Narfell has finally been reached.

The party stops for a night.  The caravan drivers are partying, because it is the eve of Greengrass.  The group gathers rumors that the usually intensely aggressive Qu'encesta tribe has fallen quiet, much to the satisfaction of the other Nars tribes.  Having no other leads to follow, the group decides to travel south west, to the rumored location Qu'encesta, celebrating Greengrass with yet more travel.

Some tundra yeti are sighted, along with other far less dangerous creatures, but nothing attacks the group.  In fact, nothing happens for quite a while, no rain, hardly any change in the landscape: sparse tundra.  Until on the 5th day of their journey, a dust cloud can be seen approaching from the south west.

It is soon clear that a group of galloping horses with mounted riders, wearing hide clothes and bearing spears.  They are mostly men, but a few rugged looking women are present as well.  There are 6 riders total, and they all look like they've had their share of battle.  They reach the group and stop.  Speaking in broken common, the apparent leader says, "Go back.  You not welcome.  Go back now."  He jabs his spear in the direction the group traveled from.  "Go back now, or die."

[sblock]7+4+5+5= 21 days.  Yeesh.  That puts us at... the 4th day of Mirtul, about 1 in the afternoon.[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2005)

"No we're not going back until we've... done what we must!" says Brak. "And if I were you I'd step out of the way! We can get really nasty."


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 7, 2005)

Zithran waits to see how the horesmen react to Brak's words.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

Hareka laughs out a frost-filled cloud of breath, he waits for their reaction, figuring it will be violent words, or worse.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 8, 2005)

"Go back, small one.  We give you one warning.  Go back or die."


----------



## Krug (Aug 8, 2005)

*"That is NOT particularly persuasive,"* says Brak, drawing out his axe.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Aug 9, 2005)

Having a strong aversion to sharp, pointy things, Nick began to inch backward.  While diplomacy was not his strong suit, he attempted to defuse the situation.

"Hail mighty warriors!  We are but simple travellers seeking passage to Narfell and have no quarrel with you.  Why do you feel compelled to block our path?"


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 9, 2005)

"Big words this one talks.  Thinks this one we be fools.  This one be fool.  Last chance be now.  Go or die."


----------



## Krug (Aug 10, 2005)

_Brak waits to see what the reaction of the rest is..._


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 10, 2005)

*Raena Celeste Everglade, Halfling Shadowdancer*

Raena, already fairly well concealed by being so small, attempts to make herself even smaller and hide behind the bags on her horse, in the hopes of making herself look like just another bag, and thus give her the element of surprise.  She does this as soon as she sees the other riders on the horizon.  Underneath her cover, she straps on her buckler and draws her rapier and dagger, ready to spring out and attack with deadly precision if things come to that, which it seems now that they certainly will.

[sblock]OOC: Status
HP 63/63
AC 32 (33 vs. the rider speaking)
+29 Hide (Do I really need to roll?    )
Rapier: +14/+9, 1d4+1, 18-20/x2
Dagger: +13, 1d3+1, 19-20/x2
SA: +3d6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 13, 2005)

[sblock]







			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> ....the game can "lurch" and "stall" (for lack of better terms) at key points.



[/sblock]

There is what seems to be an interminable silence.  Penthar, Hareka, Zithran, and Nick stare calmly at the riders.  Brak looks enfuriated, his axe held tight in his hands, and the ground almost quivering at his feet from the nearly tangible anger he is bottling up inside him.  And Raena, well, she's nowhere to be found.  The sun moves in the sky, the harsh wind blows across the tundra, and there is nothing but tense silence.

Then, without warning, the riders burst into action.  


```
INITIATIVE:

Nars Warrior (S1):     23
Nars Leader:           22
Hareka:                22
Zithran:               22
Nars Warrior (S2):     21
Kaitlin:               18
Brak:                  16
Nick:                  12
Nars Warrior (J4):     12
Nars Warrior (J5):      7
Nars Warrior (S3):      6
Penthar and Regalclaw:  6
```

The left-most rider, a male wielding a longspear, digs his heels into the side of his mount, and they both bolt forward, heading straight for Penthar.  The spear whips out at Penthar, but with a nimble movement in the saddle, he avoids its sharp tip.  The rider flies at top speed out of reach.

With a mighty roar of, "TEMPUS!!"  The leader, the only one not carrying a spear, draws his battleaxe and raises his other fist.  It is as though a red glow sets in each of the warriors' faces, and by their looks, they seem just that much more aggressive and dangerous.

OOC: Go go gadget _Hareka!_


----------



## Krug (Aug 13, 2005)

Brak howls "Come and get it!" Standing his ground, he awaits the approach of the barbarians. If he can he will use his full attack action, otherwise he will move forward and attack the nearest warrior (though preferably the leader) with his axe.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 13, 2005)

Zithran draws his bastard sword and readies to send some of the horsemen to his god for judgement.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2005)

Hareka glowers at the turn of events, although the weather is more to his liking, he'd prefer if these pithy horsemen had just spun about and left them be.  _But if it's a fight they want, there is no pity for their sad souls._  With a snarl he wrenches his hand upwards, and twisting blackish tentacles spring up around the horsemen, reaching for their throats.









*OOC:*


Cast Evard's Black Tentacles, center of the 20 ft. radius spread on rider #2.  Grapple check +19 against every creature in the area, 1d6+4 points of bludgeoning damage to those who fail the check.  Halves speed within the area.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 16, 2005)

With his simple gesture, Hareka's tentacles begin to wreak havoc on the riders.  One rider's horse (S1) is brought down by the writhing black things, but the rider somehow manages to jump free and move toward the group, his steps slowed greatly.  Another rider's (J4) horse is also caught by the tentacles, but its rider also manages to escape their grip.  The other two (S2, J5) trapped in the pit of swirling black confusion are grappled without a hope.  The tentacles begin to tighten around them and their mounts, slowly crushing them.  Miraculously, the leader and his mount avoid the tentacles with seeming ease.  He calls out to his companions, "Hold fast, my warriors!  The gods are with us!"

Zithran draws his great bastard sword and...

OOC: Zithran needs to finish his action (1 MEA spent) and Raena is up next.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 16, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> Zithran draws his great bastard sword and...
> 
> OOC: Zithran needs to finish his action (1 MEA spent) and Raena is up next.




OOC - Zithran is waiting for any of the horsemen to approach. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 17, 2005)

Raena continues to lie in wait, depending on Peter to give her information about the status of the battle.  As soon as the opportunity comes, she will jump out of hiding and attack her unsuspecting victim with both her dagger and rapier.  (If the opportunity to flank arises or if a foe comes within 5' and she can surprise him/her with a sneak attack)


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 17, 2005)

Zithran draws his great bastard sword and... waits, glaring menacingly but nothing more.

Raena also waits, and Peter constantly whispers to her the current locations of each opponent.

Brak howls as the one rider approaches the group.  With three swings of his mighty axe, he slices deep into flesh, dealing a huge amount of damage.  (28 damage)  But to his utter surprise, the warrior takes it all and simply seems to grow angrier.  Brak's giant dwarven grin grows wider.

Now, Nick...


----------



## Krug (Aug 17, 2005)

*"A tough one are ye?"* laughs Brak, ready to continue swinging away with his bloody axe.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Aug 17, 2005)

"Ah, we have a hero among the misguided," Nick mutters, just loud enough for the others nearby to hear.  "We'll see what we can do about that."

He backpedals a few yards to get behind the stout fighters, and casts his _Enervation _ spell on the leader.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 17, 2005)

Nick guides his horse back behind the others and points his finger at the leader.  A ray of twisting blacks and dark purples shoots forth, but the leader barely manages to dodge it (Ranged touch atk vs. AC 13: 12).  The hairs on his head seem to grow grayer, but nothing more happens.

One of the female riders' (J4) horse is tangled up in Hareka's black tentacles.  She draws herself into a tight crouch on the back of her horse and then springs up and out, reaching a wondrous height and landing right next to Brak.  The unsuspecting dwarf is surprised to feel the tip of her spear slip through his armor and into his side (11 damage).

Of the two riders trapped by the tentacles, one (J5) struggles helplessly as the tentacles tighten around his body.

The other rider (S3) somehow, his massive muscles rippling, manages to break free of the tentacles and work his way out of their reach.  He gathers his wits and prepares to begin the fight.

Penthar and Regalclaw...


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 19, 2005)

Penthar and Regalclaw charge at the leader.  They blow past a dismounted warrior (S3) and Penthar takes a hit to the side.  (16 damage)  Unperturbed, the charge continues, and Penthar's mighty lance, which materialized only seconds ago, rips through the leader.  (40 damage)

END ROUND 1


```
Status Report:

Nars Warrior (S1):     23 (not in radius) 
Nars Leader:           22 (free) (horse: free) (40 dmg, healed ?? dmg)
Hareka:                22
Zithran:               22
Nars Warrior (S2):     21 (free) (horse: caught) (28 dmg) (horse: 6 dmg)
Kaitlin:               18
Brak:                  16 (127/138 HP)
Nick:                  12 (31/67 HP)
Nars Warrior (J4):     12 (free) (horse: caught) (horse: 10 dmg)
Nars Warrior (J5):      7 (caught) (horse: caught) (5 dmg) (horse: 5 dmg)
Nars Warrior (S3):      6 (free) (horse: caught) (horse: 5 dmg)
Penthar and Regalclaw:  6 (85/101)
```

The only Nars warrior still mounted and active (besides the leader) sees Nick move back and cast a spell.  Unfortunately, Nick moved right into his line of sight.  The Nars rider (S1) charges with his horse and basically impales poor Nick with his wicked spear.  (37 damage)  Nick howls in pain, blood seeps from the gaping wound.  The warrior roars in triumph as he and his mount gallop on.

The leader, severely wounded, struggles to guide his mount out of the circle of Hareka's tentacles.  As they move, the rider raises his hands to the skies.  Magically, the gaping wound in his abdomen closes some and stops bleeding.

The tentacles, tight around their victims, squeeze harder.  Cracks and pops can be heard as bones break and skin tears.  *[EDIT]The Nars warrior who Brak attacked (S2) is so preoccupied with the dwarf that he doesn't notice the thick black tentacle crawl up his leg.  Before he knows it, he has been pulled downward into the swarming mass.[/EDIT] * (6 damage to Horse S2, 10 damage to Horse J4, 5 damage to J5, 6 damage to Horse J5, 5 damage to Horse S3)

Hareka...


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2005)

_Ok I'm a bit confused. Are the warriors at 2 and 4 next to me? If they are, Brak slashes at them with his axe. If not will change my move._

Brak howls and slashes with his axe at the two warriors next to him, focusing his blows on the more wounded individual first. (All three attacks at one, and if he falls at the end of the attacks, focus the attacks on the next; _Dwarven Waraxe +2 Thundering  +20/+15/+10  1d10+13  19-20/x3_) 

"Take down their leader and they'll run away like curs!" shouts the dwarf.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 19, 2005)

Zithran thinks to himself, _Let's see what the leader is made of...._

Zithran casts *Wrack* on the leader.

OOC: DC 16 fort save, SR applies, failure causes the subject to double over and collapse for 10 rounds being considered helpless, blind,  and unable to take actions. When the spell ends there is a -2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 3d10 minutes.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 19, 2005)

With a shrug, Hareka launches himself up into the air, a leering grin cracking his face, he points his finger at the leader and an eeriely silent green ray lurches towards him.









*OOC:*


Fly up 30', Cast Disintegrate at the leader, ranged touch attack: 1d20 (13) + 8 = 21, Fort Save DC 25, or take 22d6 damage, 5d6 on a successful save, SR applies.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 20, 2005)

The leader is truly taking a beating.  Hareka points his deadly finger at him, and his entire body seems to tremble, as though on the verge of breaking into a million pieces.  The Nars warrior cries out in pain and fury, and, miraculously, he holds his corporeal form together.  He has cleary taken some damage, though, from the close brush with death. (16 damage)

Zithran's feels the force of his spell surge out of his body and into his victim's.  The leader's face contorts painfully, but in another show of extraordinairy resilience, he roars to his god and throws off Zithran's magic.  With another cry of "TEMPUS!" he seems more invigorated than ever before.

The warrior that was just caught by the tentacles sees his leader being pelted by magic and resisting every attempt.  With a look of divinely inspired rage, he breaks the tentacles' hold with relative ease and strides out of their radius, taking a flanking position next to Brak.

Kaitlin...


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 23, 2005)

Peter informs Raena (OOC: Not Kaitlin...  ) that the others have things pretty much under control.  Raena decides to stay hidden for now, waiting for an unsuspecting rider to walk by her horse.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 24, 2005)

Kaitlin and Peter simply let the chaos unfold.

Brak heaves his huge dwarven waraxe up and slashes two huge gashes across his oppenent's (S2) chest.  The Nars warrior does not fall.  Astounded, Brak roars and gives another mighty heave.  This time, he nearly chops the poor bloke's head off.  He crumples to the ground.  (15+15+22=52 damage)

Nick...

[sblock] =P  I did that to Krug, too.[/sblock]


----------



## WampusCat43 (Aug 24, 2005)

Screaming in fear and pain, not to mention anger, Nick launches a _Lightning Bolt _ at the warrior that struck him.  He then spurs his mount forward, trying to put some of his companions between him and the danger.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 24, 2005)

Nick's lightning shoots from his outstretched finger, striking the mounted Nars warrior squarely in the chest.  There is a sudden strong scent of burning leather and tight yelp of pain.  (30 damage)

Brak's other opponent (J4) is maddened by the felling of his companion.  He backs up a few steps and stabs wildly.  His first attempt is easily deflected by Brak's armor and his second jab pierces nothing but air. 

In the pit of tentacles, one Nars warrior and three hapless horses struggle for their lives.  None of them can break the hold of Hareka's black tentacles.

One of the male warriors (S3) runs past his leader to Zithran.  His foreign, strangely constructed spear cuts the fabric of Zithran's clothes but causes no harm.

Penthar and Regalclaw move toward the leader.  With his lance, Penthar jabs three times but only connects once.  (13 damage)

END ROUND 2


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 25, 2005)

```
STATUS AT END OF ROUND 2:

Nars Warrior (S1):     23 (not in radius, 30d)
Nars Leader:           22 (free, 69d, healed ??d) (horse: free)
Hareka:                22
Zithran:               22
Nars Warrior (S2):     21 (down, 80d) (horse: caught, 6d)
Kaitlin:               18
Brak:                  16 (127/138 HP)
Nick:                  12 (31/67 HP)
Nars Warrior (J4):     12 (free) (horse: caught, 10d)
Nars Warrior (J5):      7 (caught, 5d) (horse: caught, 5d)
Nars Warrior (S3):      6 (free, 5d) (horse: caught, 5d)
Penthar and Regalclaw:  6 (85/101)
```

ROUND 3

The first warrior (S1) and the only one still mounted, besides the leader, shouts out a battle cry to Tempus as he and his mount charge back towards Nick.  The rider's vicious weapon spears Nick once again, spilling more blood.  (31 damage)  The wizard can hardly breathe, hardly move, hardly keep himself standing. (Staggered, only 1 MEA, or do 1 SA and take 1 dmg)

With a swift motion, a potion from the leader's belt finds his mouth.  The leader roars with renewed vigor.  He calls out to his god, hands raised, one wielding a bloodstained, battle-scarred battle axe.  In a burst of red light, the man seems to grow.  His muscles bulge, his eyes glow blood red, his axe alights with a holy fire.  His divine fury is tangible.  Despite all the punishment he has taken, he seems even more ready to fight than he did at the beginning of the encounter.

The tentacles squeeze hard on their prey.  One horse in particular keels loudly, and the only warrior still trapped in the tentacles (J5) is squeezed like a grape.  Pops and cracks sicken ears as bones are crushed and skin is bruised.  (Various damage to horses, 9 damage to J5)

Hareka, lord of the black tentacles, soars above the scene and...


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2005)

"Lets see how good you are with that axe!" says Brak, as he charges forward and delivers his trio of axe blows. 

_Dwarven Waraxe +2 Thundering +20/+15/+10 1d10+13 19-20/x3) _


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 25, 2005)

Hareka disdained by the affects of his spells, grasps a rod attached to his belt and incants the words to another spell.  Three crackling rays of cold leap out from his hand, the first lances down at the leader with utmost precision, the second at the leaders mount and the third peels off towards the fourth warrior.  He wings forward and turns to hang thirty feet above the twisting black tentacles.









*OOC:*



Cast Scorching Ray (cold substituted) with Lesser Fell Weaken Rod
Damage is 4d6 cold base, on a Crit, it's 8d6.  Those damaged take a -4 penalty to Str.
Ranged Touch Attacks:
#1 1d20 (20) + 8 = 28, Potential Crit 1d20 (6) + 8 = 14
#2 1d20 (14) + 8 = 22
#3 1d20 (1) + 8 = 9


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hareka's icy ray blasts into the chest of the glowing Nars leader. (No crit, 15 damage, -4 STR) The bold man takes the pain in his stride and even manages to jerk his mount's head out of the path of the second ray.  The woman warrior (J4) performs an amazing backflip to dodge Hareka's third ray.

Zithran...


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 26, 2005)

Zithran attacks the warrior (3) with his flaming bastard sword. (+12/+7, 1d10+4+1d6 fire, 19-20/x2)


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 26, 2005)

Zithran's bastard sword burns brightly in the cold tundra.  With two powerful swipes, the Nars warrior (S3) has blood pouring from two gaping wounds.  (1 crit, 1 reg, 38 damage)

The warrior felled by Brak bleeds a little.

Raena waits.

Brak charges the leader.  The woman now behind him (J4) manages to stab him as he turns around (11 damage).  Brak shrugs off the pain and proceeds to deal out some hurt.  Only his first swipe succeeds, but the lone gash in the leader's arm is impressive (20 damage).

Nick, barely maintaining consciousness...


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2005)

"Take that!" shouts Brak. He shouts to the rest, "Someone take care of Nick!"
_Yes I'm talking to the Rogue!_


----------



## WampusCat43 (Aug 26, 2005)

Nick slides off his horse in agony, attempting to keep the beast between the enemy and himself.  He desperately looks around for help, and begins to cast _Mage Armor _ on himself.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 27, 2005)

OOC: If Kaitlin wants, Raena can act immediately after Brak.  I'll give her a day to respond before moving on.


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 27, 2005)

Raena thought that since Nick was still standing, things were still going fine.  But Brak's call spurs her into action.  She bursts from her cover and immediately gets her mount moving.  Peter follows.  The halfling, the horse, and the shadow all make a bee-line for S1.  Peter moves swiftly, gliding easily past the warrior, not actually touching him, just arranging himself in a position to aide Raena and make a later attack.  Raena reaches him second, Etholan drawn and ready.  She jabs at the surprised warrior, taking advantage of her shadow's position and her sudden appearance on the scene.

OOC: Peter double moves to R13, mount double moves to P11, Raena makes a single sneak attack with a flanking bonus from Peter (+18, 1d4+3d6+1, 19-20/x2 crit.)


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 28, 2005)

Raena's small weapon pierces the ribs of the rider.  He yelps in surprise but seems hardly fazed. (10 damage).

Nick... (can either dismount* or* cast the spell, and if chooses the latter [or any standard action, for that matter], he will lose 1 HP and begin dying.)

The female warrior harassing Brak (J4) is determined to bring the unstoppable dwarf down.  She charges in and stabs him in the back.  The spear tip slides between armor plates and strong dwarven bones to get Brak in the gut. (Crit: 24 damage)

The warrior still trapped by the tentacles thrashes a bit but doesn't put up much of a fight.  The two horses are also still entangled.

The Nars rider engaging Zithran takes another two stabs.  The first strike is successful, and Zithran feels the sharp sting of the Nars riding spear.  (13 damage)

Penthar, seeing Nick in trouble, sets Regalclaw in his direction.  As soon as the pair arrives at Nick's location, Penthar grabs the wizard with his hands and lets healing power surge through to Nick.  (18 damage healed)

END ROUND 3


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 28, 2005)

```
STATUS AT END OF ROUND 3:

Nars Warrior (S1):     23 (not in radius, 40d)
Nars Leader:           22 (free, 89d, healed ??d) (horse: free)
Hareka:                22
Zithran:               22 (69/82 HP)
Nars Warrior (S2):     21 (down) (horse: caught) (80d) (16d)
Brak:                  16 (92/138 HP)
Raena:                 15
Nick:                  12 (18/67 HP)
Nars Warrior (J4):     12 (free) (horse: caught) (15d)
Nars Warrior (J5):      7 (caught, 14d) (horse: caught, 14d)
Nars Warrior (S3):      6 (free, 43d) (horse: caught, 14d)
Penthar and Regalclaw:  6 (85/101)
```

ROUND 4

Raena and her horse have managed to block off all charges S1 could have made.  In frustration, he takes a few stabs at the halfling.  With amazing dexterity, she contorts her body impossibly to dodge the first one and jumps into the air to dodge the second one.  The rider is stunned, as his second attack was very well made.  (29 on the attack roll)

The leader is glowing with divine power.  But the power must have made him drunk, since he misses Brak horribly with both his swipes.

Hareka's tentacles squeeze even harder.  (J5 takes 7 damage, horses take damage)

Hareka...


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2005)

Brak screams in pain despite himself. He raises his axe, in wild anger, and will focus his blows on the female warrior before turning back to the chief. "Taste some of this!" he shouts.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 28, 2005)

Zithran attacks warrior 3 again with his flaming bastard sword, hoping to bring him down quickly. (+12/+7, 1d10+4+1d6 fire, 19-20/x2)


----------



## WampusCat43 (Aug 28, 2005)

Nick, having slid off the horse, gratefully grabs Penthar's shoulder for a second, then nods and turns his attention back to the leader.  Angrily, he fires a simple _Ray of Enfeeblement _ at him.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

Hareka wings forward a bit and snarls more words in draconic to tear down the magical bolsterings of the leader.









*OOC:*


Cast Greater Dispel Magic on the leader, Caster Level +11


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 29, 2005)

Hareka feels his _greater dispel magic_ spell slam up against an insurpassable wall of divine power, but he also tastes a hint satisfaction when his _dispel_ disippates a lesser magic on the leader.  The Nars holy man still glows red, though.

Zithran's flaming sword makes contact with its target once, splitting and searing flesh.  (15 damage)

Brak has a bit more luck.  He spins around and whirls his deadly axe... striking the woman warrior in her vitals twice.  (2 crits: 38 + 28 = 66 damage) With his first blow he cleaves the woman in half, and with his second, he lops her head clear off.  The air explodes with deafening sound.  (2 crits: 51 + 40 = 91 damage.  And oh yeah, she's deaf.  But dead, too.)

Raena...


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2005)

_And she doesn't go down??_


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 30, 2005)

Peter will make a touch attack on S1 (+3, 1d6 STR damage) and Raena will do a two rapier one dagger sneak attack combo! (+14/+9, 1d4+3d6+1, 18-20/x2 AND +13, 1d3+3d6+1, 19-20/x2)


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 30, 2005)

OOC: Nope, she doesn't.  Do you want a challenge or not, punk?  =P

The mounted warrior (S1) shivers violently as Peter's shadowy appendage grips his soul.  (3 STR damage)  Raena takes advantage of her opponent's weakness and distraction by sliding her sharp weapons in and out of his body. (3 hits, 10 + 14 + 9 = 33 damage)  The man howls with pain, blood is seeping from many wounds, and his arms droop with weakness.

Nick, having just dismounted and been healed, throws his spell at the leader.  This time it hits, and the holy man seems to shrink a little. (6 STR damage)

Brak's female foe (J4) backs up 5' and takes another two stabs at the dwarf.  Her first poke is a helluva poke and gets Brak right in the chest, but the dwarf simply grunts and continues fighting.  (Crit: 22 damage)

The warrior and the horses still in the pit of tentacles struggle in vain, except for one noble horse, which somehow manages to slip free from the tentacles' grip.  It wades through the mess and gallops away across the tundra to the west, where the riders came from, limping all the way.

Zithran's opponent gets one succesful strike through Zithran's defenses. (11 damage)

Penthar and Regalclaw, having saved Nick from his impending doom, gallop towards the leader to stop the madness.  Penthar's _Lance of Bravery_ hits the man right in the chest, but the leader simply laughs.  It's as though Penthar has jousted a stone wall.

END ROUND 4

OOC: Good gods, this is a lot of work.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 30, 2005)

```
STATUS AT END OF ROUND 4:

Nars Warrior (S1):     23 (not in radius, 73d) (-3 STR)
Nars Leader:           22 (free, 89d, healed ??d) (horse: free)
Hareka:                22
Zithran:               22 (58/82 HP)
Nars Warrior (S2):     21 (down) (horse: escaped) (80d) (16d)
Brak:                  16 (70/138 HP)
Raena:                 15
Nick:                  12 (18/67 HP)
Nars Warrior (J4):     12 (free, 66d) (horse: caught, 21d)
Nars Warrior (J5):      7 (caught, 21d) (horse: caught, 19d)
Nars Warrior (S3):      6 (free, 43d) (horse: caught, 21d)
Penthar and Regalclaw:  6 (85/101)
```

ROUND 5

The warrior pinned between Raena and Peter throws off his shivers and attacks Raena again.  He misses terribly, the tiny halfling easily dodging both his stabs.

The leader is angry.  With his glowing red battleaxe, he deals Penthar a world of pain.  Two strikes, one particularly well-aimed, cut through Penthar's armor. (15 + Crit: 20 = 35 damage)

Hareka's tentacles deal the female warrior (J5) 5 damage. The three horses finally collapse under the pressure of the tentacles.

Hareka himself...


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2005)

"Women; they're better for arguing than fighting," says Brak. He presses the attack against the leader. "Now it's your turn, yer big ugly basturd!"

_Dwarven Waraxe +2 Thundering +20/+15/+10 1d10+13 19-20/x3)
PS: I assumed you added the Thundering (deafening) modifier from the previous critical hits _


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 30, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> Brak has a bit more luck. He spins around and whirls his deadly axe... striking the woman warrior in her vitals twice. (2 crits: 38 + 28 = 66 damage) With his first blow he cleaves the woman in half, and with his second, he lops her head clear off. The air explodes with deafening sound. (2 crits: 51 + 40 = 91 damage. And oh yeah, she's deaf. But dead, too.)




OOC: I did _not_ add that damage.  Thanks for reminding me!  That is _quite _an axe you've got there.  So I assume this will change your target to the Leader.


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2005)

_Yeap. Focusing on the leader now. Boy she was a toughie._


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 30, 2005)

Hareka swoops over the leader, his maw opening with a shuddering single draconic word, "debilito" and a crackling black ray of negative energy leaps from his toothy maw at the leader.









*OOC:*


Cast Enervation; Ranged Touch Attack 1d20 (8) + 8 = 16


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 30, 2005)

_This doesn't seem to be working_, thinks Zithran. _Time to try something different._ He takes a quick step backwards and casts a spell at the warrior facing him.

OOC - 5 foot step back, cast Hold Person on S3, DC 15.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Sep 1, 2005)

Hareka's black ray of negative energy saps away a bit of the leader's energy.  His red glow is weaker, and his vigor seems lessened, but he still stands strong.  (1 negative level.)

Zithran's target suddenly freezes in mid stab.

Brak's first mighty axe blow connects solidly and creates a huge explosion of sound.  Ears are ringing, but the leader can still hear.  Brak's subsequent swings miss, one terribly so.  (39 damage, one critical failure [doesn't mean anything, but I thought I'd note it])

Raena...

[sblock]OOC: Sorry about the delay.  I've been intensely busy lately, hopefully things will settle down soon, but until further notice, expect less-than-periodic posting from me.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaitlin (Sep 3, 2005)

Raena repeats her previous attack once more, a two rapier one dagger sneak attack


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Sep 6, 2005)

*OOC:*


I'm assuming Peter will just do a touch attack.





  Raena's shadow reaches out to chill the soul of the Nars warrior, but this time he manages to dodge Peter's icy grip.  Raena's first stab misses something awful, but her second is particularly effective (1 crit. fail, 1 crit., 17 damage).  The warrior, his heart pierced, makes one last pained expression and then falls from his horse, quite dead.

Nick...


----------



## WampusCat43 (Sep 6, 2005)

Still in obvious pain, Nick gesticulated sharply and casts _Improved Invisibility_ on himself, quickly winking from view.


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2005)

Relentless, Brak continues his onslaught of blows, making a full attack on the leader. "Meet your doom!" the dwarf shouts.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Sep 9, 2005)

With a wave of a battered, bruised arm, Nick winks out of sight.

The warrior (J5) still caught in the tentacles struggles weakly and without effect.

The unmounted warrior (S3) attacks Zithran with his spear and manages to cut Zithran with a well-aimed stab.  (15 damage.) S3 twitches.

Penthar takes his lance and drives it hard at the leader once, twice, to no avail.  On the third strike, though, he connects.  (15 damage)  The holy man's eyes blaze red for a brief moment, then they flicker.  He slumps over in his saddle, no longer conscious.  The blood red glow about him dims to a pale, almost pink, color.

END ROUND 5


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Sep 9, 2005)

```
STATUS AT END OF ROUND 5:

Nars Warrior (S1):     23 (down) (-3 STR)
Nars Leader:           22 (down, 143d, healed ??d) (horse: free)
Hareka:                22
Zithran:               22 (58/82 HP)
Nars Warrior (S2):     21 (down) (horse: escaped) (80d) (16d)
Brak:                  16 (70/138 HP)
Raena:                 15
Nick:                  12 (18/67 HP)
Nars Warrior (J4):     12 (down) (horse: down)
Nars Warrior (J5):      7 (caught, 26d) (horse: down)
Nars Warrior (S3):      6 (held, 43d) (horse: down)
Penthar and Regalclaw:  6 (50/101)
```


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Sep 9, 2005)

The Nars leader's horse whinnies loudly and dashes away, to the west.

Hareka...

OOC: Krug, the leader is down, so you'll be wanting to change your actions.  Unless you respond, I'll assume you assist Zithran with S3.


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2005)

Brak turns his attention to the warrior attacking Zithran, moving to L10 or K9. "Now it's your turn to eat some snow!" yells the dwarf, raising his axe.
_Dwarven Waraxe +2 Thundering +20/+15/+10 1d10+13 19-20/x3)_


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 9, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> The unmounted warrior (S3) attacks Zithran with his spear and manages to cut Zithran with a well-aimed stab.  (15 damage.)
> END ROUND 5




I thought warrior 3 was Held?


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Sep 9, 2005)

OOG: My mistake, Lef.  Fixed.


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 9, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> OOG: My mistake, Lef.  Fixed.



No problem. I want an easy kill.    


Zithran draws his sword across the throat of his held opponent. "It is time for you to be judged."

OOC - coup de grace on S3


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Sep 11, 2005)

Hareka... flies around, content that the battle is going well.  His tentacles squeeze more life out of their one remaining victim. (1 damage to J5)

Zithran's flaming sword slices across the magically _held_ Nars warrior (S3).  His defenseless neck is split and instantly seared shut.  With hardly a drop of blood lost from the fatal wound, the Nars warrior moves on to meet his maker.

Brak surveys the battle scene and sees only one Nars warrior still moving.  And that would be the one wrestling with Hareka's pit of black tentacles.  Unperturbed by the writhing mess, Brak charges the helpless woman and hacks away.  With one fell swoop and a mighty BOOM, he takes her arm off.  (Crit. 39 damage)  She screams with more pain, but continues to struggle mightily.

Raena... rides her horse over to the woman and pokes her in the gut, finding it very easy to get at the helpless warrior. (12 damage) The woman convulses once and coughs up a mouthful of blood before her eyes roll up into her head, and she begins to die.

END ROUND 6

ALL OPPOSING COMBATANTS DOWN - COMBAT OVER

(Unless Ferrix says otherwise, I will assume Hareka's tentacles continue squeezing the dying warrior [J5] )


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2005)

Brak shakes his head. "Would have been easier for 'em to step aside,but poor fools insisted on a fight..." says the dwarf warrior, surveying the dying barbarians. "Perhaps we could try and save one and see what they were trying to warn us against?"


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2005)

Hareka descends from the skies, waving his hand and dismissing the groping black tentacles, "fools," he says with a spitting sound.  "Check the bodies for anything of worth, perhaps revive one of the lesser ones or pull the answers to your questions from it's dead lips."


----------



## WampusCat43 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nick materializes near his horse, then sinks to his knees in pain.  He continues to try to stop the bleeding, putting pressure on the wound and looking about him in anguish.


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 13, 2005)

Zithran goes over and casts a spell on Nick, his wounds slowly beginning to close.

OOC - Cast Vigor on Nick, grants Fast Healing 2 hp/round for 20 rounds.


----------



## Krug (Sep 21, 2005)

Brak turns to the others. "Time to move onwards, and I could use some healing myself," remaks the dwarf.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Sep 22, 2005)

As he begins to feel better, Nick looks back at Zithran in gratitude.   "Very impressive," he remarks.  "Remind me to stand near you the next time we go into battle."


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Sep 22, 2005)

A quick search of the bodies yields a rather nice return.  Each warrior was wearing fine hide armor with strange runes and animal-like drawings imprinted in the leather.   As weapons, they all wielded strange looking longspears.  Penthar notices that their weight distribution would make them particularly effective when the warriors were mounted.  On the two females, an amulet made of two golden fish scales rests around their necks, and their leather boots are tinged with green and are also covered in runes.  All of the Nars also have a shortbow and a quiver full of arrows.

The leader has the same hide armor as the rest, but instead of the longspear, he carries an expertly crafted battle axe that almost sings with keenness.  Strapped to his forearm is a buckler made of an extraordinarily hard turtle shell.  He also has one of the golden fish scale amulets, and a golden band is around his left pinky.  A wand is at his side and he has two very lumpy bags strapped to his waste.

In each of their packs are several days rations and a few tindertwigs.  Only the leader has anything more: in his pack a small leatherbound book written in Common describes the battles and triumphs of Tempus and has a small index of battle chants in the back.

OOC: Mein Gott, it's been a while.  I barely had time to write this.  If anybody wants to identify these items, by means of a spell or whatever, make the appropriate rolls etc. on your own and read this:

[sblock]Hide armor +3 x6
Nars Riding Spear +1 x5
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 x3
Boots of Jump (+20 to Jump) x2
+2 Battleaxe x1
+1 Buckler x1
Ring of Protection +2 x1
Wand of CLW (35c)
2 tanglefoot bags

And if you didn't make the appropriate rolls and read this anyway (I know you _all_ did) then just pretend your character doesn't know, as usual.    [/sblock]

OOC2: It's been a while, and it will be a little bit longer, I'm sad to say.  I'm heading off to Boston for the weekend, and I will not have internet access.  As soon as I have more than half an hour of free time at home, we'll move on.  For now, heal up, distribute treasure, and move on.  Thanks for hangin' in there, folks.


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 24, 2005)

Upon hearing Brak's remark, Zithran goes over and casts Vigor on him as well.

OOC - Cast Vigor on Brak, grants Fast Healing 2 hp/round for 20 rounds.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 1, 2005)

Muttering a few arcane words, Hareka glances over the few items determining the strength of their magics and their school, however he is not trained in identification so can only guess at what they are used for.  His draconic eyes glitter at the ring however, such adornments regardless of their magical disposition were of great interest to him.









*OOC:*


Detect Magic, determine School & Strength


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2005)

Brak takes the Battleaxe. "A fine weapon this is!" he says, swinging it.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Oct 4, 2005)

The ring emits an faint aura of abjuration.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 4, 2005)

Grinning the dragonkin slips the ring onto his finger next to another thick golden ring which also glimmers with abjuration magic, looking at it with an appraising eye, "fits quite well, don't you think?"


----------



## WampusCat43 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nick eyes the other ring, a hint of greed in his eyes.  "This so resembles my other one,"  displaying both prominently.  "Yet the dweomer is noticeably stronger.  If no one objects...?"

He pulls the ring off the dead finger and tries it on.  He then holds up the other one, silently offering it to anyone in the party.  Moments later he actually tries on a set of the hide armor, but tsks to himself and removes it.  "Too stiff," he murmurs quietly.


----------

